# Az önkielégitésröl



## Ernoe (2009 November 25)

Látom, hogy a homoszexualitás cimü topikot sok intolerans ember látogatja.
Szörnyülködnek, állatoknak, perverzeknek nevezik a töllük eltéröt.

Van egy mondás ami szerint 
*"Ahol egy ujjal a másikra mutatunk ott a többi négy magunk felé néz."*

Igy van ez valoszinüleg a magukat erkölcs-csöszöknek tartokkal is.
Kiváncsi lennék, hogy mit csinálnak ezek a maradék ujjakk? 
Talán egy also madárfogást ? 

Vitainditoként olvassuk el Babits Mihály Erato cimü kötetéböl "A szegény varrólány" cimü verset.

*A szegény varrólány *
- Béranger –

Jól mondta, látom, az édesanyám:
ujja hegyén hordja kincsét a lány.
Szegény leány vagy, kell, hogy megtanuljad –
mondta sokszor – mily kincset rejt az ujjad!
Szegény lányt, ha fürgén dolgozik,
a munka megjutalmaz, s boldogít.
Ő mily öröm, ha munka ég az ölben!
Izzadok a gyönyörben!
Jól mondta az édesanyám:
ujja begyén hordja kincsét a lány.

Munkámra gondolok, ha gyúl a lámpa,
s december vacog fűtetlen szobámba,
és az ujjaimmal melengetem,
nem kell ahhoz rájuk lehelnem sem.
Ó, mily öröm, ha munka ég az ölben!
Izzadok a gyönyörben!
Jól mondta, látom, az édesanyám:
ujja begyén hordja kincsét a lány.

Sok szép úrfi ajándékozna nékem
gyereket, ki később elveszne éhen!
Drága gyermekem, teneked ma, lásd,
így spórolom meg az éhenhalást.
Ó mily öröm, ha munka ég az ölben!
Izzadok a gyönyörben!
Jól mondta az édesanyám:
ujja begyén hordja kincsét a lány.

S rágondolok közben a péklegényre.
Elképzelem, hogy duzzad a köténye.
Jobban megy, szinte izzik a dolog,
ha szőrös, nagy testére gondolok.
Ó mily öröm, ha munka ég az ölben!
Izzadok a gyönyörben!
Jól mondta, látom, az édesanyám:
ujja begyén hordja kincsét a lány.

Vagy eszembe jut a múltkor az a halvány
fiú, ki itt jött el az ablak alján,
nem látott engem, nem gondolkozott,
falhoz fordult, kigombolkozott.
Ó mily öröm, ha munka ég az ölben!
Izzadok a gyönyörben!
Jól mondta, látom az édesanyám:
ujja begyén hordja kincsét a lány.

Szegény lány manap nem nevetne sokszor,
ha magát nem csiklandaná meg olykor,
nehogy a világ őt nevesse ki – 
csak a csuklója fárad el neki!
Ó mily öröm, ha munka ég az ölben!
Izzadok a gyönyörben!
Jól mondta, látom, az édesanyám:
ujja begyén hordja kincsét a lány.

:99:


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 25)

Engedelmeddel kontráznék. Mi is kíváncsiak lennénk arra hogy a te négy ujjad mit csinál:


Ernoe írta:


> Maszturbatio, ha magadban élvezel mondjuk egy vibratorral. Vagy ha egy chihuahua tanulékonyságát veszed igénybe.



Azért ezek az "önjelölt erkölcs csőszök" kétlem hogy ilyen magasra tennék a mércét mint jó magad. Ja igen és bocsásd meg igazából nem vagyunk kíváncsi egyikre sem, de valahogy nem hagyhattam ki ezt a hozzászólást az árnyaltság szemléltetése végett.


----------



## siriusB (2009 November 25)

Kedves Ernő! Te tényleg megbuggyantál. :mrgreen:

kiss


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 25)

*Ugyan már Sirius*

nem akarok én itt gyontatoszéket nyitni, de mit szolsz a vershez? 

Fogadok veled, hogy minnél nagyobb valakinél a homoszexualitás elleni ellenszenv annál kevésbé 
feldolgozottak nálla a fiatalkori élmények.

Lehet, hogy egyesek még ma is arrol álmodnak, hogy "leszárad a kezük", vagy "gerincvelö" gyulladást kapnak. 
A pokolba egyre kevesebben hisznek manapság.

A "masturbatio", *modern forditása a latinbol *(erdekes mindha a "modern forditás" már ma szobajött
volna valahol) "önkielégitést" jelent. *A halott latin nyelv szerint *"manus=kéz", "stuprum=fajtalankodás,
tehát "kézzel valo fajtalankodást" jelent. 

Sigmund Freud ezt "Autoerotizmusnak" Önerotizálásnak nevezte.

Akinek az örömszerzésnek ez a formája szenvedélyé válik annak a részére van therapialehetöség
épp ugy mint az "ismeretlen alkoholisták" szervezete.

Az Onanizálás mögött egy Bibliai történet van. Judas idösebb fia gyerek nélkül halt meg és a fiatalabb, 
fia Onan nem volt hajlando Tamar-ral, a sogornöjével hálni. Minden alkalommal a homokba ejakulált.
Ekkor Tamar prostituáltnak öltözött - amint a képen látjuk - és teherbeejtette magát a papa Judástol, 
mireföl Onan csak kénytelen volt a sogornöjét feleségül venni.







Ha jol tudom sok országban (talán emiatt a régi történet miatt) tilos a sogornövel házasodni.

Ha tévedtem volna ugyis kiigazitotok. kiss


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 25)

> Engedelmeddel kontráznék. Mi is kíváncsiak lennénk arra hogy a te négy ujjad mit csinál:


 
*Kedves Aer.*

Megértem a kiváncsiságodat, de ne haragudj, hogy nem direk válaszolok a kérdésedre
hanem elbujok a statisztika névtelenek erdejében. 

*Valamenyi tanulmányt áttekintve mondhatjuk,* hogy a nyugati társadalomba 
szinte valamenyi férfi és nö kiprobálta már, hogy hogyan müködik az önkielégités.

*Hogyha rendszeres önkielégités* után kérdeznek a kutatok akkor az eredmények egy kicsit eltérnek egymástol. 
Egy 1998-ban, a Bonni egyetem által végzett vizsgálat szerint a férfiak 90%-a, a nöknek pedig a 86%-a nyul magához rendszeresen.

A Berlini Charité (2004) által végzett megkérdezése szerint a nöknek csak 77,8%-a él ezzel.







Hát mi marad más egy ilyen öregurnak?


----------



## kiscicus (2009 November 25)

Ernővel egyetértek ebben:

"Fogadok veled, hogy minnél nagyobb valakinél a homoszexualitás elleni ellenszenv annál kevésbé 
feldolgozottak nálla a fiatalkori élmények."

Akiben nincs tagadás,miért is zavartatná magát??


És hogy a mai világban milyen magasra tették az erkölcsi normákat,hát azon megint lehetne vitatkozni...Bár újat ma sem találnak ki az emberek,csak ismétlik a régit,bármi legyen az...


----------



## kiscicus (2009 November 25)

Lassan már a Swinger klubba olyan lesz járni,mint a piacra...


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 25)

kiscicus írta:


> Ernővel egyetértek ebben:
> "Fogadok veled, hogy minnél nagyobb valakinél a homoszexualitás elleni ellenszenv annál kevésbé feldolgozottak nálla a fiatalkori élmények."
> 
> Akiben nincs tagadás,miért is zavartatná magát??
> ...


Ezt kifejthetnéd kicsit bővebben is mert nekem enyhén rokkantnak tűnik a logikád ebből a pár mondatból ítélve.
Ki tagad mit?
Miért magas neked a legalapabb élet feltételekre kiszabott erkölcsi norma?

Amit most tulajdonképpen leírtál az az hogy aki homoszexuális már eleve jobb ember mert sokkal nyitottabb. Ez pedig még a legelnézőbb kritika mellett is elég nagy baromság.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 25)

Ernoe írta:


> Megértem a kiváncsiságodat, de ne haragudj, hogy nem direk válaszolok a kérdésedre hanem elbujok a statisztika névtelenek erdejében


Hmmm... hagyd csak ernoe, iróniából írtam a kíváncsiságot de látom nem esett le. Igazából nem vagyok érdekelt abban hogy elfogadtasd velem az animal szexet meg a kitudja még mit.

Mint írtam számomra a szexuális hovatartozás nem jelent semmit ugyanis abból az illető személyiségére vajmi kevéssé ítélhető meg. Így hidd el nekem hogy amikor azt mondom hogy te egy beteg ember vagy, azt nem arra alapozom hogy a kutyáddal maszturbálsz.

Persze igaz hogy így leírva azért eléggé csalókának tűnik a dolog.


----------



## oliyboty (2009 November 25)

*kicsit off*

Sziasztok ismét!!!

Az utóbbi időben nagyon eltűntem tudom, nem nagyon érek rá sok elfoglaltságom van. De próbálok majd lenni és látogatni a topicokat. 
Ezt a topicot alapból fogom most már látogatni.  Kíváncsi leszek milyen eszmecserék fognak végbe menni. Biztos jó móka lesz. :23:kiss


----------



## oliyboty (2009 November 25)

siriusB írta:


> Kedves Ernő! Te tényleg megbuggyantál. :mrgreen:
> 
> kiss




Na de SiriusB!!!   Én már látom előre, hogy sok sok boldogság hormonom fog termelődni a topic tartalma által... :23: Szerintem tök izgalmas téma lesz pláne, ha tapasztalatokról fogunk olvasni.


----------



## elke (2009 November 25)

Ernoe írta:


> Látom, hogy a homoszexualitás cimü topikot sok intolerans ember látogatja.
> Szörnyülködnek, állatoknak, perverzeknek nevezik a töllük eltéröt.
> 
> Van egy mondás ami szerint
> ...




Nem értem ezt a verset miért nem tanították a suliban:lol:

Valóban sok káros hiedelem él ezzel kapcsolatban és rengeteg hazugság. Sajnos ezt magánjellege miatt nem valószínű, hogy agyonfogjuk vitatni mert magánügy kinek melyik ujja avagy hány és hol járkál. 
Persze keverjük csak bele a papokat
csórikámék biztos sok sperma koppant régebben arrafelé...ja apácák is voltak....hogy ott mi koppant? Legfeljebb kopott az ujahegye.
Ja és ebben a témában is sokan rendkívül ügyesen hazudnak ....maguknak is.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 25)

oliyboty írta:


> Na de SiriusB!!!   Én már látom előre, hogy sok sok boldogság hormonom fog termelődni a topic tartalma által... :23: Szerintem tök izgalmas téma lesz pláne, ha tapasztalatokról fogunk olvasni.





​


----------



## elke (2009 November 25)

kiscicus írta:


> Lassan már a Swinger klubba olyan lesz járni,mint a piacra...




Bocsi mi az a Swinger klubb....most azért nem kérdezem hogy táncféle mert tuti nem az ha már felhoztad....


----------



## kiscicus (2009 November 25)

elke írta:


> Bocsi mi az a Swinger klubb....most azért nem kérdezem hogy táncféle mert tuti nem az ha már felhoztad....


 

Az a hely,ahova szexelni járnak...Olyan mint a kocsma,be lehet menni egyedül is,és párban is..
Lehet szexelni ketten,vagy többen,ki hogy óhajtja..

Mindenki máshogy szereti...csak van aki szégyenli...Aki szégyenli,ne csinálja,ha pedig csinája,akkor meg ne szégyellje..

Az utolsó mondat pedig sok mindenre ráillik...


----------



## oliyboty (2009 November 25)

Aerensiniac írta:


> ​




Ezt most nem nagyon értem...


----------



## misslaura (2009 November 25)

Mindenki máshogy szereti...csak van aki szégyenli...Aki szégyenli,ne csinálja,ha pedig csinája,akkor meg ne szégyellje..

Igy van !


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 25)

Bevallom csak spontán nyitottam ezt a topikot, nincs semmi féle koncept mögötte, 
számitok az aktiv részvételetekre. kiss

Korábban az ivarérettséget a pattanások megjelenéséröl olvasták le a gyerek arcárol.
"Majd elmulik ha lesz egy barátnöd!" vigasztalták vigyorogva a felnöttek a pubertálot. 

Ha tul sok volt az akna vulgarisz akkor meg felszolitották öket "Mutasd a kezed!"







Ahogy a kép is mutatja a pattanásoknak nemsok köze van a libidohoz.


----------



## redlion (2009 November 25)

oliyboty írta:


> Ezt most nem nagyon értem...


 
Oli! Priviben leirom neked, ha akarod, mire gondolt Aerensiniac.







Ernoe írta:


> Bevallom csak spontán nyitottam ezt a topikot, nincs semmi féle koncept mögötte,
> számitok az aktiv részvételetekre. kiss
> 
> Korábban az ivarérettséget a pattanások megjelenéséröl olvasták le a gyerek arcárol.
> ...


 
Ernoe! Ritkán látok ennél gusztustalanabb képet!



Köszönöm, ugrott a vacsorám, de lehet hogy a holnapi reggelim is.
A libidóm is...


----------



## ppsk (2009 November 25)

Kedves Redlion, ha már ennyitől elment az étvágyad, akkor te se látogasd a puruttya.blog.hu-t.


----------



## dollybaba (2009 November 25)

Sziasztok!

Nem igazán értem a párhuzamot a homoszexulatiást nem toleráló emberek és a maszturbálás között...Az akinek problémája van a homoszexuálisokkal azt gondoljátok,hogy fel fog csattani e topic láttán is?


----------



## DrTalar (2009 November 25)

*Hali.*



dollybaba írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Nem igazán értem a párhuzamot a homoszexulatiást nem toleráló emberek és a maszturbálás között...Az akinek problémája van a homoszexuálisokkal azt gondoljátok,hogy fel fog csattani e topic láttán is?


 
Mert nincs is párhuzam. Aki nem tolerálja a másik fél döntését saját magát jellemzi.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 26)

En megvagyok gyözödve, hogy *aki a saját testét undoritonak találja*, akinek büntudata van mert 
"szemérmetlenül megérintette" magát, ahogy a vallás ezt nevezi, annak nehézségei vannak mások
szexualis életének az akceptálásával.

Korábban amikor az egyházaknak még volt befolyása a háloszobára, a házaspárok életük 
végéig nem látták a párjukat mesztelenül. Nem is tudom ki nyomta ki a másik hátán a miteszert? 

Ha beleolvasunk a szentek életében ott furcsa recepteket lehet találni a "kisértés" megfékezésére.
Az egyiknél olvastam, hogy a rozsabokorban valo ugrással meglehet akadályozni egy erektiot.

Ha figyelembe vesszük a szakadékot a vallásos elöirások és az önkielégitéssel élök száma között
akkor nyilvánvalová válik, hogy *a vallás a realitástol valo legnagyobb menekülés.*
* 
*Minden ami az embereknek gyönyört, kielégülést nyujt az a vallás szemében "bün és perverzio".
Amit kinál az a szüzesség, az ösztönöknek a legyürése és ez a számomra valahogy emberellenes. 








Sex-kiállitás.
- Jo pofa, most ezekután mesztelenül kell prédikálnunk? / Messe = mise


----------



## Nagyláb (2009 November 26)

Tényleg érdekelnek valakit a tapasztalatok? Remélem, az élmények elmesélése után mindenki emígyen gratulál majd: ön kielégítő választ írt!...


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 26)

Ernoe írta:


> En megvagyok gyözödve, hogy *aki a saját testét undoritonak találja*, akinek büntudata van mert "szemérmetlenül megérintette" magát, ahogy a vallás ezt nevezi, annak nehézségei vannak mások szexualis életének az akceptálásával.


mmm... azért azt elárulod hogyan sikerült a szexuális élet kitárgyalása és az intolerancia között ilyen meredek összefüggést találnod?

Ha követem a logikádat akkor minden olyan ember aki nem ünnepli nyíltan az utcán hogy ő hogyan szereti verni az intoleráns, hiszen utálja magát.

Adja magát a kérdés a gyerekeiddel is ugyanígy megbeszéled hogy kutyával csinálni mennyire jó? Hiszen ha követem a logikádat akkor:
1. Ha nem akkor utálod magad és épp ezért intoleráns vagy másokkal szemben.
2. Ha igen akkor csak perverz, gátlástalan és mentálisan sérült.

Nem tudom, nekem valahogy szokás szerint nagyon hiányzik a köztes út ami az agyrémeid helyett a normális világot vázolja. Például hogy a legtöbb embernek semmi baja nincsen sem a saját sem pedig mások szexuális életével csak éppen senkinek semmi köze hozzá hogy hogyan csinálja, egyedül vagy párban, és közben miről fantáziál.

Amit írtál az azt vetíti előre hogy minden olyan ember beteg aki nem képes egy pillanat alatt teljesen kitárulkozni és kötetlenül válaszolni a legbensőségesebb, leginkább magánügyet jelentő kérdésekre.
Pedig kedves ernoe az az ember aki erre képes gátlástalan, következés képen szociálisan sem egészséges.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 26)

> Adja magát a kérdés a gyerekeiddel is ugyanígy megbeszéled hogy kutyával csinálni mennyire jó? Hiszen ha követem a logikádat akkor:



*Kedves Aer.*

Sajnos nem vagyok experte és nem tudok neked elég informatioval szolgáni, hogy hol van a kutyusok 
erogen zonája. Valoszinüleg ott ahol az embereké. En csak olyan "soft-pornokat" ismerek mint :
_"Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex, But Were Afraid to Ask" Woody Allennel.

_





Vagy a "There's Something About Mary" Ben Stiller-rel.
Ez utobbiban találsz kutyusos és maszturbálos jeleneteket is. Jo szorakozást. (a filmhez)







Egyébként egy pillanatig sem gondoltam arra, hogy itt valaki tapasztalatcserére szeretne összegyülni.


----------



## elke (2009 November 26)

kiscicus írta:


> Az a hely,ahova szexelni járnak...Olyan mint a kocsma,be lehet menni egyedül is,és párban is..
> Lehet szexelni ketten,vagy többen,ki hogy óhajtja..
> 
> *Mindenki máshogy szereti...csak van aki szégyenli...Aki szégyenli,ne csinálja,ha pedig csinája,akkor meg ne szégyellje..*
> ...


 
Ahha értem elképesztő már nem bordélynak meg nyilvánosháznak hívják? Se nem kuplerájnak:lol: 
Le vagyok maradva mint a hathuszas szok felénk
A *vastag* -ított részben az igazság\\m/

A téma merész, egyeseknek pírító másoknak felháborító és van akinek csiklandó:lol:

Ernő, hogy képzeled az aktív közreműködést?:idea:
Nem baj ugye ha hangosan és fetrengve röhögök?:lol:

Na és azt tudtátok hogy régen a királyi udvarhölgyeknek fából faragtak a mesterek segédeszközt? Nincs új a nap alatt....






Egy szexmasin óságos de kidolgozott vagy megdolgoztatott






ugyebár a testek nem érintkezhettek






egy kis csemege és belátom ötletesek






Még egy masina, gondolom kést is fent.

Érdekes a férfiak örömszerzéséhez segédeszközt nem lelem, de ostorocska biztos volt önmarcangra....


----------



## elke (2009 November 26)

Kérdem én? Hogyan került elő a kutya, meg a gyerekkel való megbeszélés ????

Igazán szépen át lehetne beszélni a szexuális fejlődésszerűseeeeeggggeeeeeekett érdekesseeeeggggeeeekeeeet.....

Ha nem forognának vérben a szemek megest:fuck:
Nem kell a homoszexualitással sem összekötni sem személyeskedni....külön téma....megér egy misét....vagy kettőt

Eléggé megnyomorították az egészséges szexualitást az évszázadok alatt amúgy is ne folytassuk, ha lehet....


----------



## elke (2009 November 26)

_Képmutatás és szabad szellem_

_A szexuális eltévelyedések egyidősek az emberiséggel. A különbségek leginkább abban mutatkoznak meg, hogy mely korokban hogyan ítéltek meg bizonyos nemi beállítódást, illetve szexuális viselkedési formákat. Igen változatos képet kapunk, ha végignézzük, hogy mely civilizációk mit tartottak elfogadhatónak és mi számított megbotránkoztatónak._


Könnyen azt hihetjük, hogy a szexuális szabadosság idővel egyre terjedt, hiszen a XX. században ezt láthattuk és ma is szemünk előtt zajlik a folyamat. Gondoljunk csak arra, hogy a homoszexualitás hogyan válik büntetőjogi kategóriából alternatív életformává, vagy hogyan változott a szexuális forradalom során az orális szex megítélése (ördögtől való tevékenységből elfogadottá vált, kikerült a perverzitásnak ítélt cselekvések köréből). Ha azonban kicsit mesz-szebbre tekintünk, mint az elmúlt száz év, akkor láthatjuk, hogy a folyamat nem egyirányú.

Arról, hogy az ókori görögöknél már téma volt és nem csak tett a szexualitás, a ránk maradt huncut mintájú cserépedények árulkodnak. A hetérák „társadalmi intézmények” voltak az ókori városállamokban, szépségüket gyakorta elismerés és csodálat övezte, létük nem volt megbotránkoztató. A régi indiaiaktól származó csodás ábrázolások (Kajuharo egyik templomának falain különböző szeretkezési pózok százai tanulmányozhatók) mellett írásos emlék is maradt e korból. A Káma-Szutra bizonyítja, hogy a szexuális örömszerzés ezernyi válfaját ismerték, kedvelték és nem találták perverziónak, ha a résztvevők élvezetet találtak benne.

Egészen más volt a helyzet a középkori Európában. A Biblia a paráználkodást a bűnök közé sorolja, a középkori értelmezés pedig a gyermeknemzést célzó aktuson kívül minden mást paráznaságnak, tehát elítélendőnek talált. A képmutatás kora volt ez az időszak, legalábbis fennmaradt irodalmi emlékek sora ezt bizonyítja. A vágánsok által leírt mulatságok ugyanis korántsem a szűziesség jegyében zajlottak…

A perverzióról regényt írni, sőt arra filozófiát építeni azonban először egy francia nemes mert: Donathien Alfonse Francois Sade-ról van szó. Neve mindenkinek ismerősen csenghet, hiszen ő a szadizmus atyja és névadója. Sade márki 1740-ben született és 1814-ig élt, de 74 évéből 27-et elmegyógyintézetben töltött. 
Sade márki munkássága máig vitatott, életművének legelső és talán legismertebb darabja a Justine avagy az erény bukása című műve, ami kortársait olyannyira megbotránkoztatta, hogy megpróbálták betiltatni és megsemmisíteni. Az, hogy a mű ma is megvásárolható, azoknak köszönhető, akik kéz alatt mégis terjesztették a könyvet. Érdekes történet, hogy Angliában is a tiltott könyvek listáján szerepelt ez az írás – mint ahogy Sade márki többi műve –, de a British Museum őrzött egy példányt belőle. A könyv azonban csak a canterburyi érsek jelenlétében volt olvasható, egészen a XX. századig. (A történetben a vad pornográf és az élet nagy kérdésein filozofáló részek váltogatják egymást.) Sade márki legnagyobb bűne – a saját korában – nem az erőszak és a csoportszex megdöbbentő módjainak leírása volt, hanem az, hogy írásaiban erősen támadta az egyházat. A szerzeteseket szabados életmóddal vádolja, kéjvágyó, erőszakos alakokként mutatja be a papokat, vallásellenes kirohanásai minden könyvében megtalálhatók. Mégsem antiklerikalizmusa, hanem vad szexuális fantáziája tette halhatatlanná a márkit. A mai pornófilmek forgatókönyvírói (már ha vannak ilyenek) semmi újat sem tudnának mondani a XVIII. századi libertinus (Sade márkinál a szabad erkölcsű emberek elnevezése) irodalom ismerőinek. A márki az anális szexet, a homoszexualitást, az állatokkal létesített nemi aktust és a különféle segédeszközök használatát is részletesen írja le.

A világirodalom Sade márki számos követőjét ismeri.
Később Apollinaire, a franciák nagy költője brutalitástól és pedofíliától sem mentes Tizenegyezer vessző címe regénye váltott ki hatalmas felháborodást. A Lady Chatterly szeretője című regényt pedig a mai napig nem adták ki Angliában.

A magyar irodalom sem mentes a szextől. Legnevesebb költőink erotikus verseiből készült már válogatás, Magyar Erato címmel. A budapesti Petőfi Irodalmi Múzeumban pedig egészen augusztus vé-géig láthatnak egy kiállítást, mely e versekből válogat és művészi igényű, ám ugyanakkor a nemi szerveket, a szexuális aktust meglepő részletességgel ábrázoló grafikákkal, festményekkel kiegészülve teremt különös hangulatot. Ebben az esetben nem pornográfiáról beszélünk, szemben a hazánkban is jól működő szexfilmiparral. A legnagyobb kasszasikerű magyar filmek ugyanis szexfilmek. Miközben a pornócsillagok megszokott szereplői a valóságshow-knak (ahol egyébként is az egyik legnagyobb nézettséget a szex hozza), napila-pok címlapján mosolyognak és talkshow-kban vendégek, addig a legtöbb férfi tagadja, hogy rendszeres látogatója volna a pornótékáknak. Olyan nőt is ritkán találunk, aki mesélne vibrátorhasználati szokásairól, holott a szexboltosok szerint a kazetták és az ízes, színes óvszerek mellett ez a legkelendőbb árucikk. Ahogyan a szex is az egyik legkelendőbb árucikk a világ-piacon, legyen az hagyományos, kísérletező vagy éppen perverz.


*-práger-*

forrás: Patika Tükör
2004-04-01



Úgy gondolom lehet értelmesen átbeszélni ezt a témát....és nem kell a más-sokk topikban egymásnak feszülő ellentéteket idehozni!
Sosem tudhatjátok milyen kamasz, segítségre szoruló téved ide....


A vasárnapi misén, a szentbeszéd pillanatában egy falusi pap
mérgesen támaszkodik a szószékre és dörgő hangon így szól:

- A mai prédikációt nektek szentelem, tolvajok, mivel tegnap, szombaton
elloptátok a kerékpáromat. Ilyen dolgok nem történhetnek ebben a faluban
és még kevésbé ebben a közösségben, amelyben mindnyájan kicsi korunk óta
ismerjük egymást, és ahol Isten a boldogság magvát hintette el. De ez nem
teszi meg nem történtté és nem bagatellizálja azt, amit tegnap tettetek:
ELLOPTÁTOK A KERÉKPÁROMAT!!
- Az első parancsolat így szól: "Szeresd a te Istenedet
mindenek felett", de ti nem szeretitek Istent, mert aki lop, az nem szereti
Istent, szarházi tolvajok!

- A második parancsolat így szól: "Istennek nevét hiába ne vegyed", de aki
lop, az megtagadja Istent, mivel a biciklim nélkül sokat kell gyalogolnom,
hogy a másik egyházközségbe eljussak és hirdethessem az ő igéjét.

- A harmadik parancsolat így szól: "Megszenteld
a vasárnapot, mint az Úr napját", de ti nem szenteltek meg semmit, mert
tolvajok vagytok, szentségtörő szarháziak, akik habozás nélkül ellopták a
kerékpáromat.

- A negyedik parancsolat így szól: "Tiszteld apádat és
anyádat", de nektek, úgy látszik, nem volt sem apátok, sem anyátok, mert ha
lett volna, megtanított volna benneteket arra, hogy ne lopjatok.

- Az ötödik parancsolat így szól: "Ne ölj", de ti megöltétek azt az
örömömet, amelyet az új kerékpárom okozott nekem. Úgyhogy most azonnal
mondjátok meg nekem, ki volt az a rohadt kurafi, aki ellopta a biciklimet.

- A hatodik parancsolat így szól: "Ne paráználkodjál." E szavaknál a pap
néhány pillanatra elgondolkozik, majd meglepődve folytatja:

- A fenébe is! ...
Most jutott eszembe, hol hagytam a kerékpáromat!! 
<!-- / message -->


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 26)

Ernoe írta:


> Sajnos nem vagyok experte és nem tudok neked elég informatioval szolgáni, hogy hol van a kutyusok erogen zonája.


Azt is elmondod hogy ki kérdezte tőled hol van a kutyák erogén zónája? Odáig oké hogy nem tudod mert saját bevallásod szerint te maszturbálsz velük és nem ők veled de nem értem hogy ezt most hogy jön ide?
Megint akadozik az értő olvasás?


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 26)

elke írta:


> Úgy gondolom lehet értelmesen átbeszélni ezt a témát....és nem kell a más-sokk topikban egymásnak feszülő ellentéteket idehozni!
> Sosem tudhatjátok milyen kamasz, segítségre szoruló téved ide....


<object width="425" height="344">


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PJASSy3EdG4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>​
Egyébként természetesen át lehet*ne *beszélni ezt a témát értelmesen csak felesleges elsősorban azért mert aki már ott elakad hogy "a normális emberek" annak felesleges bármit mondani.
Továbbá az idézeted sem a témába vág. A társadalomnak vannak erotikus művei ahogy a témában léteznek művészi vonatkoztatások is, *de* ezeket nem véletlenül nem látod napilapokban, újságok hátlapján, nem véletlenül nem látod őket főműsor időben és nem véletlenül kapnak 18 as karikát, nem véletlenül jár érte néha milliós nagyságrendű büntetés ha ez mégsem így történne, nem véletlenül van rá egy zsák törvény sem, hogy az állampolgárokat, kiskorúakat megvédjék mások devianciájától, betegségeitől, művészi szabad értelmezésétől.

Ne haragudj, de téged is többre értékeltelek mint hogy komolyan vegyél egy ilyen témát amit ráadásul ernoe nyitott és szokás szerint úszik a demagógiában.
Most éppen azt feszegetjük mi a normális, és hogy mennyire hülye mindenki aki normális életet él, sőt! Már ott tartunk hogy ignoránsak és a gyerekkoruk sem volt zökkenő mentes, mert aki ép és egészséges az nem fogad el normákat!

Bocsánat, de ha te ezt komolyan gondolod akkor áldásom rá.
Kétlem hogy bármit meglehetne beszélni *normálisan* sem itt sem máshol ha már maga a topic úgy indul hogy "mi az a normális"?
Oh igen.. és ez nem "más topicokban feszülő ellentét" ez ebben a topicban feszülő demagóg marhaság.


----------



## oliyboty (2009 November 26)

redlion írta:


> Oli! Priviben leirom neked, ha akarod, mire gondolt Aerensiniac.



Rendben, akkor várom a privátot! Köszi.kiss


redlion írta:


> Ernoe! Ritkán látok ennél gusztustalanabb képet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A kép valóban gyomorforgató és undorító... pffff....


----------



## elke (2009 November 27)

Milyen kár, hogy te értékelsz, pláne többre amit fenn írtál marhaság te is tudod.
Függetlenül a kezdéstől, bármit lehet normálisan átbeszélni (megkockáztatom, hogy még veletek is furcsa páros ).
Valóban fontos letenni az alapkövet arról, hogy mi normális.És mi az?
Egyénenként igen eltérő a megítélése ez azért érdekes....
Nem kértem az áldásodat. De sikeresen befagyasztottad a topikot. Na ezt bezárni sem kell.

A videó hmmmm én röhögtem és sírtam, pont ez az amiről nem jól beszélünk....


----------



## kiscicus (2009 November 27)

Szerintem nem kell túlragozni a dolgokat..Az embereknek régen,ma,és a jövőben is lesznek furcsa gondolataik,és szokásaik..

Semmi nem lesz furcsa,ha tudjuk honnan is indul...

Itt is fontos a tudati fejlettségi szint..Senkitől nem lehet elvárni,hogy azt tegye,ahol még nem is tart..

Így hát marad minden a régiben,mindenki úgyis azt csinál amit akar...


----------



## kiscicus (2009 November 27)

Én csak azon nevetek,hogy vannak akik nagyon "tisztának" gondolják magukat,mégis őket zavarja sok minden a legjobban..

A valódi tisztaság azt jelenti,hogy nem zavar már semmi...!! Bármit tesznek mások,nem érint már meg..


----------



## dollybaba (2009 November 27)

Szerintem nem kell ennyit foglalkozni másokkal.Fogadd el vagy ne,a te életed a te dolgod.Aki megítéli azt aki nem fogad el semmivel sem jobb annál mint akit megítélt.
Élni és élni hagyni!
Aki nem szereti a homoszexuálisokat ne szeresse,és?
Nekem a legjobb bnőm leszbikus,de ettől nem fogok senkit se meggyőzni arról,hogy fogadd el a melegeket,és legyél velük toleráns.
Szerintem mindekinek a sajátja,hogy kiről mit hogyan gondol.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 27)

elke írta:


> Függetlenül a kezdéstől, bármit lehet normálisan átbeszélni (megkockáztatom, hogy még veletek is furcsa páros ).
> Valóban fontos letenni az alapkövet arról, hogy mi normális.És mi az?


Jó ha beszélgetni akarsz akkor megadom az alapot: csak nekem tűnik ironikusnak hogy leírod: "bármit lehet normálisan átbeszélni" majd utána hogy "mi normális. És mi az?"

Ha még mindig nem érted a dolgot akkor csak annyit had kérdezzek meg hogy hogyan akarsz normálisan beszélgetni ha nem tudod hogy mi a normális? Nekem ez eléggé paradox dolognak tűnik.

Továbbá szerintem már maga tény hogy valaki képtelen meghatározni azt hogy mi a normális viselkedés, valamilyen mentális betegségre és/vagy devianciára vall, lévén érdekes módon ép, egészséges embereknek ez nem okoz gondot, de had mondjak még valamit.
Engem nem érdekel ki mire vergődik otthon. Engem az se érdekel hogy a heteroszexuálisok lenézik a homoszexuálisokat, a homoszexuálisok meg lenézik a biszexuálisokat. Nem érdekel az hogy ernoe mivel maszturbál otthon és az sem hogy hány éves a felesége, nem érdekel hogy a jelenlévők közül kinek az ízlése esik bele 3nál több mentális betegség leírásába.

Különbözőek vagyunk, nem tisztünk megítélni egymást addig amíg nem befolyásoljuk egymás életét, és pont ez a lényeg. Az hogy ki mit csinál otthon a tv, monitor előtt vagy éppen a paplan alatt senkit nem érint, se negatívan se pozitívan.
Azonban amint ez a dolog elhagyja az otthonod négy falát, fórumokon, karneválokon ünnepled a devianciádat, ne csodálkozz rajta hogy nem találsz pozitív fogadtatásra, és nem kedves barátom, nem az emberek intoleránsak hanem te szenvedsz feltűnési viszketegségben és akkor még jó ha csak abban. Ha képes lennél elfogadni magad és nem folyton mások megbecsüléséért versenyeznél akkor erre képes lennél rájönni magadtól is.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 27)

dollybaba írta:


> Szerintem nem kell ennyit foglalkozni másokkal.Fogadd el vagy ne,a te életed a te dolgod.Aki megítéli azt aki nem fogad el semmivel sem jobb annál mint akit megítélt.
> Élni és élni hagyni!
> Aki nem szereti a homoszexuálisokat ne szeresse,és?
> Nekem a legjobb bnőm leszbikus,de ettől nem fogok senkit se meggyőzni arról,hogy fogadd el a melegeket,és legyél velük toleráns.
> Szerintem mindekinek a sajátja,hogy kiről mit hogyan gondol.


Egyetértek veled de had tegyek fel neked is egy kérdést.
A szexuális életem a magánügyem ugye, na most milyen gondolat vagy elgondolás mentén várható az el más emberektől hogy elfogadják ha én ezt az arcukba dörgölöm?

Csak arra az egyszerű kérdésre próbálom megtalálni a választ hogy az én magánügyem miért nem maradhat a magánügyem, miért kellene nekem ezzel villogni, felírnom a pólómra, zászlót csinálni belőle, ünnepelni karneválokon és felvonulásokon hirdetni ezt?
Azonban ez adja is a második kérdést, ha már megteszem, és zászlón, pólón, öltözködéssel, stb teszem nyilvánvalóvá ezt, mégis milyen alapon várom én el emberektől hogy ezt elfogadják, mi több becsüljék?

Ne haragudj nem ítélkezem a melegek felett, semmi bajom a melegekkel épp úgy ahogy a heteroszexuálisokkal vagy a biszexuálisokkal sem. Nekem a hülyékkel van bajom, azokkal akik miatt többek között a meleg társadalomnak is olyan a megítélése amilyen.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 27)

*Kedves Elke kiss*

Nem is tudom hogyan fejezzem ki a hálámat a részletes, szakszerü hozzászolásodért. Nagyon élveztem. 
A képek, a kézifurohoz hasonlo szerkentyükkel volt a csucs, ott "majdnem magamhoz nyultam" az örömtöl 
ahogy szokták mondani. 




> egy zsák törvény sem, hogy az állampolgárokat, kiskorúakat megvédjék mások devianciájától, betegségeitől, művészi szabad értelmezésétől.


*Kedves Aer.*

Már miért lenne betegség az ha egy gyerek kiváncsiságbol "van kalap - nincs kalap"-ot játszik és az neki megtetszik. 
En nem tudom, hogy te mikor találkoztál elöször a férfiasságoddal de e miatt nem kell szégyenkezned.

Természetesen mindent tulzásba lehet vinni, még a lélegzést is. 
Aki sokat iszik az alkoholista vagy pokhasu lesz.


A tapasztalat azt mutatja, hogy *a szexualitásnak az ördöggel valo azonositása *
*valoban ördögöt csinál az emberekböl *ezzel ellentétben a testiséggel természetes modon bánok 
megkönyebbültek, kielégültek elviselhetöbb embertársak.


A statisztika jol mutatja, hogy szinte mindenki érintett a dologban. 
Most képzelj el egy világot ahol csuppa olyan ember jön veled szembe az utcán aki "szégyenébe" 
még a szemedbe sem mer nézni, és attol tart, hogy elkárhozik. 








"Önnek nincsen E-Mail cime Frau Kröger, ezért gondoltam elugrok személyesen."
"Az én nevem Spam. Nincs véletlenül szüksége egy penisz-hosszabbitora?"


----------



## dollybaba (2009 November 27)

Nem tudom,hogy miért kell a meleg felvonulás,én sem értek vele egyet.Többféle teória létezik,az egyik ami szerint(és a leszbikus bnőm szerint is így van)oda a magamutogatók mennek...Másik szerint amit maga a Labrisz egyesület is hirdet,hogy ezzel lehet az emberek toleranciáját növelni!!!!és,hogy Angliában is ez megy...szerintem mi nem vagyunk Anglia és nem is leszünk.Valahogy a melegnek ezt az egész nagy homoszexuáis öntudatot inkább maguknak/magukban kéne elfogadniuk,nem pedig kifelé hirdetni,de ez az én véleményem.
Szerintem az sem jó probléma kezelés,hogy kimennek emberek és dobálják őket,a nagymamik kiabálnak,hogy ezt hallja az unoka.Kedves nagymami ne vidd ki az unokád oda mikor tudod,h meleg felvonulás van,és ha az internettől nem tudod eltiltani akkor egy ilyen felvonulás sem fog neki ártani.
Arany középút


----------



## siriusB (2009 November 27)

Azon, hogy Ernő képes ilyen címmel topikot nyitni - nem csodálkozom, de azon, hogy még 40 hozzászólást is túlélt a topik, azon már igen.

Bár azt hiszem, ehhez kellett egy olyan személyiség, akinek csaknem minden megszólalása "vérlázító"


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 27)

*Kedves dollybaba*

A többi hasonlo felvonulásra már rászoktunk.

A kölni karneval föszimboluma a "Jungfrau" (Szüzlány) egy férfi játsza. "Sehr lustig" 








Mesztelenkedni meg szent helyeken is szokásos.







Csodálom, hogy ezek alatt a freskok alatt csak 2% lesz beteges hajlamu. 











Az ilyen képek letöltése Németországban büntetendö cslekmény lenne ha nem lenne Gloria fejek felett. (Ezt vicc nélkül mondtam)


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 27)

Ernoe írta:


> Már miért lenne betegség az ha egy gyerek kiváncsiságbol "van kalap - nincs kalap"-ot játszik és az neki megtetszik.
> En nem tudom, hogy te mikor találkoztál elöször a férfiasságoddal de e miatt nem kell szégyenkezned.
> 
> Természetesen mindent tulzásba lehet vinni, még a lélegzést is.
> ...


Ernoe
1. Szar neked ha nem látsz a világban deviáns, beteg, gátlástalan embereket, mert ez egyben azt is jelenti hogy ezek számodra normális dolgok, így vissza is érkezünk a kutyádhoz amivel maszturbálni szoktál. Tényleg ezt a fajta hasznosítási módját szegény állatnak hány évesen fedezted fel?

2. Bírom hogy most már *megint* a vallásnál tartunk ami úgy tűnik az elmebetegséged záloga mert egyszerűen levegőt sem bírsz venni nélküle. Áruld már el nekem mi az isten f***át gondolsz amikor leírod hogy "Most képzelj el egy világot ahol csuppa olyan ember jön veled szembe az utcán aki "szégyenébe" még a szemedbe sem mer nézni, és attol tart, hogy elkárhozik."?
Ebben a világban ernoe? Ez vagy 500 évre megy vissza az időben, mi a fészkes fenét akarsz ezzel?

Egyáltalán miért van minden mögött a vallás? Most komolyan neked milyen a lelki világod hogy minden mögött a pápát meg istent látod még a kutya a dugás meg a pohár víz mögött is?

Lehetetlen veled normálisan beszélni basszus. 2000 oldal de még mindig ugyan azt a baromságot fújod amit 2000 oldal alatt egyetlen egyszer sem tudtál alátámasztani annál távolabb hogy TE így gondolod, mert semmi nincs ezen a rohadt szélese világon ami igazolná a kitekert beteges gondolkodás módodat.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 27)

Ernoe írta:


> Mesztelenkedni meg szent helyeken is szokásos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kedves ernoe, ezzel megint csak a saját éretlenséged bizonyítod mert fogalmad sincs hogy mi a különbség egy homoszexuális pár és Jézus keresztről való levétele között.
Tényleg nem szól többről a dolog csak annyiról hogy te elképzelni sem tudod mi lehet a különbség, ami pedig a kutyád után ismételten csak nyílt utalás az erkölcstelenségedre és a gátlástalanságodra.

Csak sajnálni tudlak. Valószínűleg a feleséged sem véletlenül 20 évvel fiatalabb nálad. Aki ilyen lelki világgal rendelkezik annak érzelmei sincsenek az egoját leszámítva.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 28)

> Azon, hogy Ernő képes ilyen címmel topikot nyitni - nem csodálkozom, de azon, hogy még 40 hozzászólást is túlélt a topik, azon már igen.


*Kedves Sirius*

Nem az én érdemem, hanem azoké akik belesegitenek. kiss

Különösen *elke *hozzászolása lazitotta fel a begörcsölt oppositiot.

Az én internetem valahogy nem stabil, irok hosszu szövegeket, formatirozom és puff eltünik.
Allandoan vármom kell a szerverre mert elvan foglalva. *Gondolom magával. *


----------



## siriusB (2009 November 28)

Ernoe írta:


> Az én internetem valahogy nem stabil, irok hosszu szövegeket, formatirozom és puff eltünik.
> **



Na ugye, hogy van Isten...!


----------



## Targenor (2009 November 28)

Azt hittem rosszul látok, mikor megláttam a topik címét...:shock:
Aztán látom, Ernoe "barátunk" nyitotta... Gondoltam, ez mindjárt megmagyarázza a dolgot...
De ahogy itt olvastam... azt kell mondjam: 

Ernoe! Sikerült túltenned önmagadon... (Ez bizony nagy szó!)
Olvastam Ae (általad írt) beidézett üzeneteit is... Elgondolkodtató ember vagy drága Ernoe, az nem vitás...
A fantáziád inkább aberrált, mint hétköznapi... (gondolok itt a kolibris hasonlatodra, a kutyásra...)
A képeid sem javultak, sőt... Az a nyomkorászós ocsmányság... Néha azon gondolkodom, amikor az üzeneteiddel találkozom, hogy nem-e valami karikaturista vagy, és te magad "alkotod" azokat, amikkel megörvendezteted a társaságot...?


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 28)

Targenor írta:


> A fantáziád inkább aberrált, mint hétköznapi... (gondolok itt a kolibris hasonlatodra, a kutyásra...)






"FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFfffuuuuuuuu......."​


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 28)

*Kedves Aer.*

A pucér angyalkákat és a mesztelen Chrisztus azért tettem be mert sokan azt állitották
a homoszexualis topikban, hogy *az exhibitionismus egy homoszexualis perversio lenne*.
egészséges emberek nem tennének ilyet.

*Most látjuk, hogy a szentek is pucérkodnak. *

En nem akarok itt propagandát csinálni a maszturbatiohoz, ez mindenkinek a saját magán ügye.
Csak szeretném a figyelmet felhivni arra, hogy *sok normalis, egészséges nönek és férfinek talán*
*ez az leggyakoribb vagy talán az egyettlen lehetösége egy orgazmushoz jutáshoz.*

Természetesen lehet a szexualitásrol gyerekes modon diskurálni és vihogni vagy engem psychopathának
nevezni ez nem változtat a világ állásán.

Aquinoi Szent Thamás a középkor egyik legbefolyásossabb theologusa a szexualethikát egy háromtételes 
ökölszabályba foglalta össze: 
1. Az Isten csak a helyes partnerrel (élettás) engedi meg a szexuális tevékenységet.
2. Csak a helyes modon, tehát koituszon keresztül (semmi Clinton-variátio titkárnökkel)
3. Es csak a szaporodás érdekében. (nem számolni, valamit ráhuzni)

Most az vessen rám követ aki ezeket a szabályokat még nem szegte meg. 

Had emlitsem meg, hogy a 13. században a tulnépesedés nem volt téma. Az átlagéletkor olyan alacsony
volt, hogy a prostata-rák még kisem tudott fejlödni rendesen (A magömlések száma csökkenti ezt a rizikot)


----------



## ppsk (2009 November 28)

A középkor nagy teoretikusa valóban Aquinói Szent Tamás volt. Ő úgy gondolta, az ideális szerelemnek nem része szex, s mint ahogy azt korábban kifejtetted, csupán utódnemzés céljából tartotta lényegesnek. Azt viszont nem tudod, hogy ez mindösszesen csupán ideál volt, egy ajánlás, semmiféle követelmény vagy feltétel a bejutáshoz a Mennyekbe. Egyszerű ajánlás, és nem törvény (míg a mai törvény törvény és még véletlenül sem ajánlás, ahogy azt hiszed, kedves Ernoe!). Ennek fényében csupán egy nagyon rövid időszakban tartotta be egy nagyon szűk réteg (és mielőtt azzal jönnél, hogy még a papok sem, merthogy nekik is voltak gyerekei,elárulnám neked, a cölibátust csak a XI. században vezették be!)

Továbbá megemlíteném, hogy bár a XIII. században mai értelemben vett túlnépesedésről nem beszélhetünk, ugyanakkor (az előző 1000 évhez viszonyítva) jelentős népességnövekedés következett be (kb a XI. század elejétől kezdve) amely éppen az általad megnevezett században érte el a csúcsát. Európában jelentős vándormozgalmak indultak - gondoljunk csak a Hospesekre, vagy Magyarországra tömegesen érkező franciákra, olaszokra, vagy tökéletes magyar példa a csángó vándorlás. De egész Európára elmondható, hogy erre az időszakra tehető nagy (nyugat-) európai erdőségek kiirtása, szűzföldek feltörése. 

Látom Ernoe, a történelem nagyon nem a te asztalod, ismételten mellényúltál. Nem kicsit, nagyon. Mindenkinek (de főleg neked) jót tenne, ha egy kicsit utánanéznél, mielőtt évszámokkal, nevekkel és eseményekkel dobálóznál - amúgy teljesen helytelenül.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 28)

Ernoe írta:


> *Most látjuk, hogy a szentek is pucérkodnak. *


Így van kedves ernoe, mert egy a busz tetején vonagló transzvesztita számodra egyenlő egy a keresztről leszedett halottal.

Látod én sem mondtam mást mint hogy fogalmad sincs mi a kettő között a különbség. Tudod akármennyire hihetetlen, ép, egészséges emberek képesek felismerni a különbséget a két dolog és azok jelentése között. Sokadjára bizonyítod hogy te nem ezen utóbbi kategóriába tartozol.






*VS*






Aki a két kép közé bármilyen vonatkoztatásban egyenlőség jelet képes tenni az egy nagyon nagyon beteg ember, és nem csak egy féle módon sajnos.​


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 28)

*Kedves ppsk*

Öszintén mondva nem értem a dorgálás okát. 

Ha valamit kiegészitesz vagy korrigálsz annak csak örülök. 

De hogy passzol mindez a maszturbatiohoz?



> Látod én sem mondtam mást mint hogy fogalmad sincs mi a kettő között a különbség. Tudod akármennyire hihetetlen, ép, egészséges emberek képesek felismerni a különbséget a két dolog és azok mondandója között, te úgy tűnik nem ebbe a kategóriába tartozol.


 
Kedves Aer.

En a hasonlatosságrol irtam, te meg a különbségekröl beszélsz.
A pucérkodás az pucékodás.

Egyébbként a baby-popos angyalkák nem látszanak halottnak.


<!-- / message -->


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 28)

Ernoe írta:


> En a hasonlatosságrol irtam, te meg a különbségekröl beszélsz.
> A pucérkodás az pucékodás.
> 
> Egyébbként a baby-popos angyalkák nem látszanak halottnak


Hasonlat? Hát elég szar hasonlat lett kedves ernoe.
Ebből a hasonlatból csak annyi következtetést lehet levonni hogy számodra egy transzfesztita segge épp annyira szexuális jelentésű mint egy 3 éves mezítelen gyerek skicce. Pedig hogyan kikérted magadnak hogy pedofilnak nevezzelek aztán most mégis ennyire alpári hasonlattal jössz.

Kilóg a ló láb ernoe.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 29)

> Ebből a hasonlatból csak annyi következtetést lehet levonni hogy *számodra egy transzfesztita segge épp annyira szexuális jelentésű mint egy 3 éves mezítelen gyerek skicce. *


 
Bizony igy van *kedves Aer*.

az egyik sem tud felcsigázni és ez igy van jol. kiss

Lehet, hogy emiatt a pokolba kerülök? 

De nem is erröl van szo, hanem arrol, hogy a "mesztelen test" mutogatása csak 
a homoszexuális felvonulásokon szokás vagy pedig erkölcscsösz polgári és vallásos 
körök is élnek ezzel a lehetöséggel. Hát igen, élnek vele.

A miloi Vénuszt még nem láttam felöltöztetve. 

Eltudom képzelni, hogy tini koromban a Vénusszobor alapos szemügyrevétele 
megzavarta volna a testemben a vér homogén eloszlását.

A "szépfiu" látványa csak a mulo ifjuságomat hozza az emlékezetembe.


----------



## redlion (2009 November 29)

Ernoe írta:


> Egyébbként a baby-popos angyalkák nem látszanak halottnak.








És ez a baby-popós angyalka mennyire élő? Ö a korunk Milói Vénusza. Nincs felöltöztetve, ő sem.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 29)

*Kedves Aer.*

Szeretettel küldök neked egy video-linket remélem neked is tetszeni fog.
Van benne szo ördögröl, angyalrol na meg rock-rol. kiss

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9kHk4RFAROg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9kHk4RFAROg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## kiscicus (2009 November 29)

Hát vannak elrettentő példák!

Múltkor láttam egy 50-55 éves kigyúrt nő erotikus képét pucéran...

Még jó,hogy ültem... Azt a fotót lehet hogy kimoderálnák innen..


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 29)

"Szerezsd felebarátodat mind önmagadat" vagy nem igy van?

Nem tudom elképzelni, hogy mi undorito lehet egy emberi testen?

A gondolataink lehetnek ocsmányak de a testünk az "Isten teremtménye" vagy nem?


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 29)

Ernoe írta:


> az egyik sem tud felcsigázni és ez igy van jol.



Ahhoz képest hogy egyik sem érdekel egész jó hogy már a 2000. oldalnál járunk az egyház vs egész világ minden nyűge társalgásban.

Ne haragudj ha 2000 oldalt vagy képes beszélni valamiről ami elmondásod szerint még csak nem is képes felcsigázni semmilyen módon akkor mit művelsz te egy olyan témával ami még érdekel is?

Ne haragudj ernoe, de az hogy mennyire érdekel vagy nem érdekel amiről beszélsz nem változtat azon hogy a hasonlataid és egyes beszólásaid mennyire betegesek.



Ernoe írta:


> De nem is erröl van szo, hanem arrol, hogy a "mesztelen test" mutogatása csak a homoszexuális felvonulásokon szokás vagy pedig erkölcscsösz polgári és vallásos körök is élnek ezzel a lehetöséggel. Hát igen, élnek vele.



És megint témánál vagyunk mert te a Vénuszt, a templomi freskókat homoszexuális felvonuláshoz hasonlítod.

Kedves ernoe ha képes lennél megérteni a képek mondandóját akkor nem tennél olyan hasonlatokat mint egy 12 éves szellemileg visszamaradott gyerek.
Az erre való képtelenséged már önmagában egy beteg emberre utal.



Ernoe írta:


> A miloi Vénuszt még nem láttam felöltöztetve.


Én sem láttam apáca ruhában, beszívva rángatózni egy szivárvány színű zászlót lengetve. Lehet hogy rossz példával élsz?



Ernoe írta:


> Eltudom képzelni, hogy tini koromban a Vénusszobor alapos szemügyrevétele megzavarta volna a testemben a vér homogén eloszlását.



Bocs de ha ma már kutyákkal csinálod akkor azon nem lepődöm meg hogy egy szoborra is rámásztál volna azt megelőzően.



Ernoe írta:


> A "szépfiu" látványa csak a mulo ifjuságomat hozza az emlékezetembe.


Egen... azt inkább hagyjuk ki mindenkinek a lelki békéje érdekében hogy milyen is volt az ifjúságod.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 29)

Ernoe írta:


> "Szerezsd felebarátodat mind önmagadat" vagy nem igy van?
> Nem tudom elképzelni, hogy mi undorito lehet egy emberi testen?


A felebarátom szerethetem úgy is hogy nem próbál/próbálom seggbe rakni.
Az meg hogy te nem tudsz elképzelni valamit nem meglepő annak fényében hogy egy homoszexuális menet számodra egyenlő az olyan freskókkal mint az angyali üdvözlet.


----------



## kiscicus (2009 November 29)

Ernoe!

Egy csinos nőnek miért kell egy nagy darab férfivá alakítania,és tönkretenni magát..

Igen,itt inkább a gondolkodással van probléma,nem is mással.

Ennek mi köze a felebaráti szeretethez? A szemnek nem szép látvány,és kész....


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 30)

> egy homoszexuális menet számodra egyenlő az olyan freskókkal mint az angyali üdvözlet.


 
Kedves Aer. 
Természetesen összehasonlithato. Hol van a különbbség? 
Mind a kettö egy emberi hozzáálást reprezentál. 




> A felebarátom szerethetem úgy is hogy nem próbál/próbálom seggbe rakni.


 
Ragyogo, hogy erre rájöttél! 
Már azt hittem, hogy a gay fiuk májusfát állitottak neked a kaputok élött és ezért érzed magad noszogatva.


----------



## elke (2009 November 30)

A képek szexmúzeumokban találhatóak. Ez itt a Koreaiban.

Rekviem a témáért....Szaszogassátok egymást nyugodtan tovább filézőkéssel az agyatokban....tiszteletem mindkettőtöknek, agyő.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 30)

Ernoe írta:


> Természetesen összehasonlithato. Hol van a különbbség?


Ne rám nézz kedves ernoe. Pontosan az a baj hogy fogalmad sincs mi a különbség. Én sem mondtam többet.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 30)

*Kedve elke*

En nem a téma pikánssága miatt nyitottam a topikot hanem azért mert ugy érzem, 
hogy *"amiröl nem illik beszéni" az butit bennünket*. 


A homoszexualitással szemben - most célzok a párhozamos topikokra ahova az utobbi idöben irogattam - azért vagyunk intoleránsak mert állitolag távol áll töllünk. 

Valojában azonban *egynemübb szexualitást, **nem lehet elkébzelni mint amikor mi magunkat fogdossuk.* 


Ha ezt belátjuk akkor könnyebb lesz elviselnünk a kapcsolatokat ahol két ember olyan közel kerül egymáshoz, 
olyan bizalmat épitenek ki egymást között, hogy ezt megosztják egymással. 
A részemröl respekt és nem megvetés. kiss


Egy másik aspekt, *az un. "erkölcs*" ami már gyerekkortol kezdve automatikussan, belsö hatásokra, minden féle vallási prédikátio nélkül egy bariere (választofalat) huz fel az intim testrészek körül. 

A szoszékröl soha sem hallottam, hogy ne engedd megfogni a "pipidet" mástol! 
Ezt még a macska sem engedi, pedig nem keresztény, ez az ö számára is természetes.

*A keresztény szexualmorál* viszont egy borzaszto nagy probléma napjainkban.
Nemcsak azért mert hagyja az embereket AIDS-ben meghallni. A betegséget leredukálja egy isteni csapásra. Ugy tesz mindha a homoszexualitás és maga a szex lenne az halálos fertözés oka.
A családtervezést az ördög müvének kiálltja ki, amit sajnos csak széleslátokörübb emberek mernek ignorálni. 

Azelött azoknak volt több gyereke akik anyagilag és szellemileg elökészültek voltak, ma annak aki nem tudja megfizetni az ovszereket és egyetlen öröm az életében ha szétteszi a lábát.

*Már Leonardo da Vinci is* elkezdte feltérképezni a legfontossabb szervünket a nemi szervet.

*Minden férfi számára a legnagyobb sértés* ha a pumpáját kritizálod. 
(Gondolom nem kell kihangsulyoznom, hogy nem a szivmüködésre célzok.) 
Szoval nem meglepö, hogy a szexualitás csakhamar önállo tudománnyá vált.

Elöször itt németországban értettem meg miért a zsidokbol kerültek ki a legkiválobb szexual-kutatok.
Ahogy Redlion már emlitette bizonyos foglalkozási ágaktol már evszázadok ota evoltak tiltva a zsidok.
A szexualitás pedig *az orvosi tudományok un. "piszkos" ágához tartozott* amihez egy keresztény nemigen mert nyulni.

Hamár az önkielégités topiknál vagyunk, megemlitem, hogy az oszövetség Onanra a coitus interruptus miatt, tulajdonképpen a szülöi akarat elleni vétek miatt (Onan nem akarta az özvegyül maradt sogornöjét elvenni feleségül) haragudott. A kereszténység szemszögéböl az "elpocsékolt", földrehullott sperma volt a vétek.

Szoval a fenti uton kerültek a zsido kutatok a szexuál-tudományok "pol-positiojába". 

Az ezzel járo negativ következményeket nem kell felelevenitenem. 
Pedig ügye a legjobban becsült szervünkröl van szo. 

Még szerencse, hogy ök csak elméleti kutatással foglalkoztak és az empirikus felmérések csak késöbb a volt cserkészfiu Alfred Charles Kinsey nevéhez füzödnek. 

De ez nem mentette meg a nobeldijas szexual-kutatot attol, hogy 1951-ben a katholikus egyház *az összes müvét indexre helyezte. *


----------



## dollybaba (2009 December 1)

Jó Titeket olvasni,annyi energia van bennetek
Mókás ez a topic
Tetszenek a véleménycserék


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 1)

Kedves ernoe, az erkölcs, a társadalmi normák szerves része.
Szinte már már olyan dolog mint az államforma aminek az értékrendjét magukra veszik az emberek. Ezzel a példával élve szerinted mennyire volt igaz az Amerikai demokrácia mondjuk Hitlerre vagy Sztálinra? Bocs de nem volt életveszélyes valakinek a második világháború idején New Yorkban mondjuk Hitlert éltetni? Vagy mondjuk Berlinben az amerikai demokráciát?

Ugyanis van itt az a probléma kedves ernoe hogy te nem a szexualitást feszegeted hanem a devianciát, a kényszert hogy szembemenj a társadalmi elvárásokkal.
Látod ezért csodás a demokrácia, mert megtűri hogy az olyan szemét mint amit a gondolkodás módod jelképez szívnyugalommal terrorizálja a környezetét. A demokrácia az egyén védelme, de ma már senki és semmi nem védi meg a többséget az egyének devianciájától, erkölcsi, morális és főleg agyi problémáitól, hiszen azt csinálhatnak, mondhatnak amit akarnak.
Szétzüllesztve a társadalmat, hosszú távon tönkretéve emberek millióinak életét.

Remek példa erre a részedről az animal szex nyílt felvállalása is, mert mint a meleg parádézók többsége neked sem az elvekkel van a gondod hanem azzal hogy nem kaptál elég figyelmet a szüleidtől és most azzal kompenzálsz hogy demagóg kritika mögé rejted a devianciád.
Hiszen így legalább foglalkoznak veled még akkor is ha egy olyan ember vagy amitől a normális emberek 3-4 mondat után elfordulnak.

Nézd a jó oldalát, legalább élvezheted hogy én mindig figyelek a kitekert marhaságaidra még akkor is ha se nem normálisak, se nem logikusak, se nem erkölcsösek, se nem morálisak.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 1)

> Ugyanis van itt az a probléma kedves ernoe hogy te nem a szexualitást feszegeted hanem a devianciát, a kényszert hogy szembemenj a társadalmi elvárásokkal.





> Látod ezért csodás a demokrácia, mert megtűri hogy *az olyan szemét mint amit a gondolkodás módod jelképez szívnyugalommal terrorizálja a környezetét. *A demokrácia az egyén védelme, de ma már senki és semmi nem védi meg a többséget az egyének devianciájától, erkölcsi, morális és főleg agyi problémáitól, hiszen azt sinálhatnak, mondhatnak amit akarnak.
> Szétzüllesztve a társadalmat, hosszú távon tönkretéve emberek millióinak életét.
> 
> Remek példa erre a részedről az animal szex nyílt felvállalása is, mert mint a meleg parádézók többsége neked sem az elvekkel van a gondod hanem azzal *hogy nem kaptál elég figyelmet a szüleidtől *és most azzal kompenzálsz hogy demagóg kritika mögé rejted a devianciád.
> ...


*Kedves Aer.*

Nem gondolod, hogy te nagyon érzékeny vagy az övön aluli területeken?

Számodra minden perverz ami az emberek genitáliájával (nemiszervével) kapcsolatos.

Eltudom képzelni, hogy te minden férfit 
*aki a pisilés után kettönél többet ráz a fütyijén perverznek tartasz. *


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 1)

Ernoe írta:


> Nem gondolod, hogy te nagyon érzékeny vagy az övön aluli területeken?
> Számodra minden perverz ami az emberek genitáliájával (nemiszervével) kapcsolatos


Ha te mondod ernoe akkor biztosan így van.
Azonban nekem legalább nem természetes dolog hogy a maszturbációt kutyával végzik ellentétben veled.

Hogy ezt mennyire kell szégyellnem majd eldöntik mások.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 2)

> Azonban nekem legalább nem természetes dolog hogy a maszturbációt kutyával végzik ellentétben veled.





> Hogy ezt mennyire kell szégyellnem majd eldöntik mások.


*Kedves Aer.*

Látod most nyiltan kimondtad, szégyenbe akarsz hozni engem mások elött 
és ezért beszélsz hülyeségeket. 

Meglep, de ugyanakkor örülök neki, hogy én vagyok az elsö akitöl a masturbatiorol hallasz.
Ilyen naivan még veszélybe is keveredhettél volna egy cukrosbácsitol.

Allatokat nem használnék a helyedbe ilyesmire mert az állatkinzás lenne és ez 
büntetendö cselekmény. Csak plüsch-állatokat, kispárnákat.







Ha a pocakod miatt problémáid lennének a lehajolásnál akkor beszélj a partnereddel ö könyitthet rajtad.

Nem egészen értem, hogy a keresztény erkölcs miért nem foglal konkretan állást a masturbatio mellett,
a *Safer-Sexnek ez a formája garantáltan AIDS-mentes*. (Hacsak nincsenek stigmák a tenyereden)

Megjegyzem, hogy minden prüderia ellenére a masturbatio a nemi-közösüléssel egyetemben a szexualis 
aktivitások leggyakoribbja. Tehát nem kell szégyenkezned. A human-statisztika rád is vonatkozik.

Egy mondat még a "masturbatio" szo eredetéhez:
*A nyelvészek szerint* ez a képszerü kifejezés a latin "mas", "férfi" elöszonak és a "turbare", "viharos" csapongást 
kifejezö szoknak a származéka. 

*A vallásos körök által* terjesztett magyarázat, miszerint a kifejezés a "manus", "kéz" és a "stuprum", "fajtalankodás" 
, tehát: "kézzel valo fajtalankodás" szavak származéka lenne a nyelvészek szerint nem alátámaszthato.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 6)

Már a topiknyitásnál hangsulyoztam, hogy csak az intollerancia fellazitása érdekében inditottam 
ezt a topikot. Semmi szándékom itt tippeket adni a szexualis örömökhöz valo jutáshoz. 

Ez a nöi ejaculatioval kapcsolatos megjegyzésem nagyobb viszhangot keltett mind reméltem,
ezért megtoldom.

A szakirodalom szerint a ferfiak a magömléskor 2-3 milliliter ondot választanak ki, a nöi ejaculatio
ennél sokkal térfogatdusabb, 10 és 900 ml között variál. Nem csoda, hogy sokáig félre volt értelmezve.

Hogy itt nem urinrol van szo mutatja, hogy orvosságok amik a vizeletet megszinesitik nem befolyásolják
az ejaculat szinét. 

Az ugynevezett "spárgaszag-teszt", is negativ. (Köztudott, hogy a "spárgafogysztás" az emberek 
többségénél megillatositja a vizeletet. )






"Jelzed te a férjednek mindig ha egy orgazmust kapsz?"
"Neem, én nem akarom öt olyan gyakran felhivni a klinikán."


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 7)

*Hallo Viktor*

Csak gondolod, hogy az orvosok anyira informáltak a nemiszervek területén. 
Valahol már irtam, hogy az angolna nemiszervét több mint 300 évig keresték a kutatok amire megtalálták és a végén még sperma sem volt a néhány milliméter nagyságo szervben.

Maga Sigmund Freud is szorgoskodott a keresésben mint biologiát hallgato egyetemista. Egyszer, ahogy irja, 400 angolnát trancsirozott akordmunkában emiatt. De végül nem ö találta meg hanem valami Ir, vagy angol. 

Neki talán csak arra volt jo ez a fallusszimboloknak a szétzuzása, hogy megszabadult egyéletre az ödipuszkomplexustol.

Szoval a kép és az ejakulat méricskélése nem egy privát-kisérlet eredménye. 
Az adatok egy Sabine zur Nieden nevezetü szexualkutatotol származnak és megjelent "Weibliche Ejakulation, Psychosozial-Verlag 2004 (Beiträge zur Sexualforschung, Bd. 84)

Az "eröteljes fizikai kontaktust" azt nem nehéz elképzelnem de a menyiség az nekem is kicsit soknak tünik. Lekéne ellenörizni más forrásokat is.

Maga a jelenség elöször 1981-ben volt orvosok által beigazolva. 

A legtöbb embernek akivel a cikk olvasása után beszéltem csak a quantumot illetöen voltak kétségei.

Némelyik elgondolkozott és halkan megjegyezte, "Mostmár értem..."


----------



## Scoo79 (2009 December 19)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Nem értelek szamóca, van aki csak a 80 év felettieket tartja szexuálisan vonzónak, megint mások csak a 15 év alattiakat, persze vannak olyanok is akiknek az jelent örömöt hogy össze sz*rhatják magukat és azzal kenegethetik a partnerüket, aztán akkor olyan dolgoknál mint a bukakke nem is vagyunk.
> 
> Hányingerem van tőle, de ez úgy tűnik másokat nem akadályoz meg abban hogy ehhez vonzódjanak, így pedig azt hiszem hogy a "mi undorító" eléggé baromira relatív dolog, nem?



Teljesen egyetértek veled. Mondjuk van egy társadalmi norma ami szabályozza, hogy mi undorító és mi nem, de ha valaki a dagikra van rákattanva az nem igen foglalkozik ezzel.


----------



## feminimcsirke (2009 December 19)

Nem kellene ezen dolgokat sem annyira felfújni. a világ sajnos változik és nem a jó irányba... elég gáz már az emberek többsége, az lenne fura ha vkinek nem lenne vmi beteg beidegződése sajnos. meg kell tanulni vele együttélni


----------



## redlion (2009 December 19)

Szamoca11 írta:


> Azt csak olyan barmok latogatjak akik mast nem is erdemelnek...


Úgy látom velem ellentétben te ismered ezt a weblapot. Nem áll szándékomban megnézni, annak ellenére, hogy egy kedves fórumtárs felhivta rá a figyelmemet. Ez olyan, hogy hiába tudom hogy más ember is ürit, attól még nem fogom megvizslatni az ő végtermékét.


Szamoca11 írta:


> Ez...............


Érdekes, kérdezz meg egy "hivatásos" etetőt, aki direkt felhizlalja azokat a szerencsétleneket.
Ellenpólusként ez se túl guszta.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 21)

Erdekes, hogy sokan közüllünk menyire képtelenek megszabadulni a dichotomikus gondolkodástol. 
Számukra minden fekete, vagy fehér, jo vagy rossz, szép vagy undorito.

Ilyen két egymást kölcsönössen kizáro részhalmaznak tekintik a nemekre valo felosztást is.
Ha belenézünk egy hivatalos dokumentumba, mondjuk utlevél, ott az áll: "neme/sex:"
Nemrég beleolvastam egy szállodai fogadokönyvben ahova valaki odavéste: "sem ez sem az"

Es eszembe jutott, hogy a 60-as évek ota az olipiarésztvevöket chromoszomavizsgálat alá vetik. 
Hogy lehetett korábban az, hogy valaki elöször a dobogon vette észre, hogy férfi létére a nöknél indult?

De hogy is van ezzel a nemekre valo felosztással? 

Rengeteg élölény képes partner nélkül szaporodni. Mások maguk döntik el, hogy melyik szerepbe 
bujnak, egyszer igy egyszer ugy (pl. csigák). Némelyik élölény biologiailag 13 különbözö nemiséggel 
rendelkezö csopora oszthato. Csak az emberség állna nökböl és férfiakbol?


Szinte egy vicc, hogy a 21. században *törvények szabják meg, hogy mindenki köteles* egy nemi
csoporthoz tarozni. A névadásnál, az igazolványok kiállitásánál besorolnak téged a törvényhozok
álltal jováhagyott két csoport egyikébe, függetlenül attol, hogy odapasszolsz e vagy sem.


A kiválasztás kritériuma, hogy a férfinek egy imponálo penisszel kell rendelkeznie, amit valahova 
belehet dugni, és a nö egy lény, egy nyillással ahova a penis belepasszol. Az ember leredukálodik
a nemi szerveire. A törvény nem is firtatja, hogy a természet hány variátiot tart a tarsolyában,
pedig a hermaphroditák (zwitterek, interszexualisok, XY-nök) száma világszerte nem elenyészö.

Külsöre nem lehet öket felismerni, ugy néznek ki mint egy lány, vagy fiu, késöbb felnöttasszony vagy férfi.
Gyerekkorban a felnöttek cetméterrel döntik el, hogy a "kélyelgésre alkalmas szervük" szerint anatomiailag 
inkább egy nöröl vagy férfiröl alkotott képhez hasonlitanak jobban. Minden ami 2-3 centiméter klitoriszhosz 
alatt van lelesz vágva. Egy nyillást furnak. A meglevö herét eltávolitják, az ilyen lényt aztán nönek nevezik.

"It's easier to make a hole than to build a pole!" (Könnyebb egy lyukat furni mint egy botot formálni!") 

Ami nem egyértelmüen egy klitoris vagy penisz az nem mélto az életre. 
Még csak nevet sem adunk neki, mert egy közbülsö állapotnak "nincs létjogosultsága".
Ezzel a dogmatikus elképzeléssel brutálissan hozzáigaztiják a természtet az elképzeléseikhez.
Mindennek maskulinnak vagy femininnek kell lenni az életben. Ha nem akkor átalakitjuk öket.
Sokszor a legborzasztobb orvosi beavatkozások segitségével a "normáknak megfelelö lényt" csinálnak belöllük.

*Es mindazt egy korban amikor a gyerek még csak beszélni sem tud.*
Az elöirások szerint az iyen mütéteket "elkell intézni" mielött a gyerek 2 éves lesz.
Jogi nyelven ezt "Geschlächtsangleichung-nak", ( nemi-korrigálásnak ) nevezik.

Mondani sem kell, hogy az ilyen elképzelésböl a psychologiai ismeretek teljes hiánya tükrözödik.
*Az öngyilkosok száma* zwitterek között 20%, öngyilkossági kisérletek pedig 80%-ra rugnak.

Mindez csak azért mert a társadalom nem akceptálja a tényeket, hogy az élet több mint két 
kategoriát ismer, pedig lehet, hogy egy ember akkor komplett ha a nöi és férfi rész egy egységben 
marad. Lehet, hogy Adam és Eva büne abban állt, hogy felismerték, hogy különbözöek?

Csak a fejemet tudom rázni amikor a homoszexualitásrol szolo topikban "rossz konditionálást" 
látnak egyesek a homoszexualitás, és transvesztit viselkedésben. 
*Ugy kezelik öket mint egy darab szenyet!*

Mindha csak szociális nemek léteznének, mindha biologiailag nézve nem létzne több mint kettö.
Micsoda korlátolt felfogás: hogy egy hermaphrodita egy "férfi nöi testben" vagy egy "nö férfi testben"
Egy zwitter, az "sem ez, sem az". 

Rengeteg ember van aki élete végéig nem tudja meg, hogy mi van vele.
A szülök az orvosok elhallgatják a dolgot és "tapintatbol", "megfordult petevezetékröl beszélnek"
miközben eltávolitják a herét. "Te azok közé a nök közé tartozol akiknek soha nem lehet gyerekük."

Sokszor "nincs szükség" a beavatkozásra mert a gyerek nöiesen néz ki, szociálisan lányként nevelödik.
De a "biztonság kedvéért" kisérleteket, fájdalmas csonkito-mütéteket végeznek rajtuk, megalázo torturáknak
vetik alá öket, fogdossák, kémlelik, hogy "férfiasodnak" e már.

Néha felnöttkorban tavolitják el a herét azzal az érvvel, hogy rákveszélyes, pedig a humangenetikai vizsgálaok 
szerint az androgenresistentia véd a hereráktol, tehát pont az ellenkezöje igaz.
A biologiai nemiségnek rengeteg változata van. Ez nemcsak abbol áll, hogy XX, vagy XY-chromoszomád van.
Az ember nem egy tabula rasa amiböl egy ollo segitségével férfit, nöt vagy lehetne fabrikálni.

Minden ember érzi belülröl, hogy több mint két nem létezik es ezért szörnyülködnek ha valaki ezt 
nyiltan kimeri mondani. Ahány ember anyi nemiség, és ezt nem a csiklo mérete szabja meg hanem a 
biologiailag, szoiologiailag, kulturális identifikátio.

A hermaphroditák egyre jobban levetik a sorsaverte szerepet, nem akarnak többet bujkálni, szégyenkezni
a létük miatt, *csak azért mert a társadalom még éretlen, nem tudja felfogni, elismerni az élet sokféleséget.*

<EMBED height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=425 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/W7qjTV9FoDs&hl=de_DE&fs=1& allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></EMBED>


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 21)

Ernoe több problémát is felvet ez a fajta gondolkodás mód.
Először is az állat/növény világban nagyon sok minden van, pl spórákkal való szaporodás is, ettől még az embereknek mint emlősnek ehhez nagyon kevés köze van. Még most sem látom be hogy az euszociális rovarok példája miként befolyásolja egy főemlős viselkedését.

Másodszor el kellene dönteni hogy emberek vagyunk-e vagy állatok, mert ha már ott tartunk hogy bárkivel, bárhol, bármit akkor minek kellenek egyáltalán törvények az együtt éléshez?
Vágjunk vissza mindent a komplett anarchiába ahol mindenki azt csinál amit akar aztán aki erős fenn marad aki meg nem az meghal.

Röviden tömören vannak az együttélésnek bizonyos szabályai, épp úgy biológiai mint szellemi vonatkozásban. Ezen segíteni nem lehet, azzal sem ha azt mondjuk hogy az euszociális rovaroknál így meg úgy történik a párválasztás.


----------



## redlion (2009 December 21)

Ernoe írta:


> Erdekes, hogy sokan közüllünk menyire képtelenek megszabadulni a dichotomikus gondolkodástol.
> Számukra minden fekete, vagy fehér, jo vagy rossz, szép vagy undorito.
> 
> Ilyen két egymást kölcsönössen kizáro részhalmaznak tekintik a nemekre valo felosztást is.
> ...


Ez van Ernoe nincs mese. Vagy ez vagy az. Ha beugrott egy plusz X a meglévő XY-hoz, akkor pestiesen szólva így járt csórókám. Az a keresztje hogy AZ legyen amit belül "érez", kinézetétöl függetlenül. Szerintem vannak ennél nagyobb bajok is, amit nem sorolnék fel.



ppsk írta:


> Másordszor: Ernoe, említed a műtéteket. Abba nem gondoltál még bele, hogy a szülők esetleg a gyermeküket szeretnék védeni??? Mert gondolj csak bele: tegyük fel, nem történik meg a műtét, a gyerek szépen elkezd cseperedni, aztán tizenévesen hazajön, felteszi a nagykérdést, hogy akkor én most mi vagyok, hiszen van ez is meg a is???? Akkor mit mondanál neki??? Akkor és ott (11-13 évesen ) nem várhatod el a gyerektől, hogy döntsön, fiú vagy lány akar-e lenni? Esetleg egyik sem vagy mindkettő?? Ez egy olyan döntés, amin évekig rágódik egy ember, s az is lehet, hogy sosem jut el arra a szintre hogy döntsön. Ennek függvényében egyáltalán nem csodálkozok azon, hogy ilyen nagy számban lesznek öngyilkosok. Elenyészően kis hányaduk tud majd ezzel a döntéskényszerrel vagy a döntés meghozatala után boldog, teljes életet élni. Míg, egy gyermekkori műtét után, boldog tudatlanságban leélheti az egész életét boldogan.


Kedves Ppsk! Teljesen egyetértek veled a műtétet kivéve. Hidd el meg fogják tudni (ha nincs elcseszve a mütét, akkor is), hogy "nem-helyreállító" csonkitásuk volt. És akkor haragszik meg igazán a szülőkre, hogy nem hagyták a döntés lehetöségét az igazándiból érintettre . Mégis mire fel dönti el a doktorka-anukája páros, hogy ő mi légyen? Nem is tizenévesen fogja eldönteni hogy mit akar majd, idövel kiforrja úgyis magát a dolog, ha úgymond érintetlenül hagyják "kérdést".


----------



## elke (2009 December 22)

Tulajdonképpen kinek mit jelent az önkielégítés? Pl. Neked Ernő?


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 22)

> Tulajdonképpen kinek mit jelent az önkielégítés? Pl. Neked Ernő?


 
*Kedves Elke*

Ne legyünk álszemérmesek, természetesen azt, amikor partner nélkül juttatjuk magunkat 
szexualis örömökhöz. Ez olyan mint amikor magadnak veszel karácsonyi ajándékot.

Szerintem a kéjérzet kiváltására nem alkalmas, maximum a testi feszültségen könnyit. 

De ha már a hermafrotitákrol beszéltünk megkéne emliteni Hermaphroditos szép
történetét amit Ovidius mondájábol ismerünk.







Hermesnek és Aphroditének volt egy gyönyörü fia, akit 15 évesen a Salmaki folyoban 
fürödve meglátott a folyo nimfája és beleszeretett. 
A fiu nem akart kötélnek állni mire a nimfa öt erösen átölelte és közben azért imádkozott 
az istenekhez, hogy testileg, lelkileg egyesülhessen a fiuval. 
Az istenek meghallgatták a kérését es két fiatal teste ugy összeforrott, hogy az uj lényben,
Hermaphroditosban, mindkét nem tulajdonsága megmaradt.

A görög mondák szerint az emberek kezdetben egynemüek voltak.

Aki volt már görög esküvön az hallhatott arrol, hogy a menyaszonyt a nászéjszaka elött 
férfiruhába öltöztetik vagy bajuszt ragasztanak rá. (Izlés dolga.)


----------



## ppsk (2009 December 22)

Kedves Ernoe!
Válaszodból két következtetést lehet levonni:
1. vágod a bioszt vagy a google-t.
2. Fogalmad sincs a zwitterekről. Fogalmad sincs, hogy hogyan éreznek, milyen problémáik vannak. Őszintén ajánlom megnézésre neked a "Töppedt ikerszarkómás ápolónő" című South Park epizódot (2. évad, eredeti címe "Conjoined Fetus Lady"). Nagyon tanulságos epizód ez, hasonló problémát boncolgat, mint amilyenről mi is beszélgetünk, csak a biológiai, hanem pszichológiai oldaláról szemlélve a kérdést.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 22)

> Kedves Ernoe!





> Válaszodból két következtetést lehet levonni:
> 1. vágod a bioszt vagy a google-t.
> 2. Fogalmad sincs a zwitterekről. Fogalmad sincs, hogy hogyan éreznek, milyen problémáik vannak. Őszintén ajánlom megnézésre neked a "Töppedt ikerszarkómás ápolónő" című South Park epizódot (2. évad, eredeti címe "Conjoined Fetus Lady"). Nagyon tanulságos epizód ez, hasonló problémát boncolgat, mint amilyenről mi is beszélgetünk, csak a biológiai, hanem pszichológiai oldaláról szemlélve a kérdést.


*Kedves ppsk*

A South Park a kedvenc filmeim közé tartozik, alig van amit nem néztem volna meg eddig. 
De mi köze van az összenött-ikreknek a hermafroditákhoz, a kettöre leszükitett nemiséghez?

A csiga az egy Zwitter, egyszer bácsi egyszer néni. A Siami-Iker meg két személy összenöve.

Egyébbként jo, hogy megegemlited a "South Park-ot", én emellett már évek ota nézem a "The
Simpsons-t" és az "American Dad" cimü sorozatokat. Mindenkinek ajánlom a hittanorák helyett.
　
Feltünt nekem, hogy mindegyik rendezöje nyiltan kiáll az atheista nézetei mellett egy olyan 
országban ahol ez a legnagyobb sértegetések közé tartozik, (még a kommunista jelzöt is 
tulszárnyalja) és pont ezek a filmek azok ahol *a kisebbségek, emberi fogyatékosságok *
olyan természetességgel vannak tárgyalva mint sehol másutt.

A legtöbb müsor, vagy film ezeket az embereket "exotikus" lényeknek tekinti akiket 
"mi normálisak" természetesen "tolerálunk", "segitségükre vagyunk", egyszoval fölöttük 
állunk. Megpacskoljuk az arcukat mint a hü kutyáknak, ezzel ellentétben ezek a filmek 
ugy beletudják épitik öket a storyjaikban mint egy egységhez tartozot. 

Ott száguldhat egy Stepen Hawking a tolokocsiban anélkül, hogy valaki is a kárára nevetne 
vagy elkezdené sajnálni.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 22)

*Vagy végignézni, vagy az elejére és a végére pillantani.* 

Egy meghato szinpadzárást láttam két müvésszel a 80-as években
Ezen a felvételen sajnos hiányzik Gordy. (Mary & Gordy, Georg Preuße és Reiner Kohler)

Mary - Eine Legende: So Leb dein Leben (Igy éld az életed)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3YGnHQVNbZM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3YGnHQVNbZM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 24)

Ugy látom soknak az az érzése, hogy *csak egy mondvacsinált *problémárol beszélek.

Hát nem. Az olasz parlamantben nemrég egy heves debate folyt arrol, hogy a nagy
kabinetben megválasztott Vladimir Luxuria melyik WC-t használhatja. 

Tipikus, hogy a Berlusconi párthoz, egy konzervativ csoporthoz tartozo képviselö akarta
megtiltani az XY-chromoszomás hölgynek, hogy ne járjon többet a nöi toilettre.






Azota europaszerte folyik a vita az uniszex-WC-knek a felállitásárol.
Az egyik Berlini egyetemen ha jol tudom már létre is hoztak ilyet.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 27)

Kedves ernoe, ez ettől még egy mondva csinált probléma.
Ha a homoszexuálisok tekintettel lennének a közösségre és nem csak folyamatosan elvárásokat támasztanának velük szemben akkor nem lenne probléma.

Továbbá ettől még a homoszexualitás akkor is egy betegség marad amely szaporodás képtelenséget és meddőséget takar, ergo arra hivatott hogy mint evolúciós vakvágány kihaljon.
Ez egy biológiai kérdés és nem személyes jellegű.
Akinek nem tetszik a biológia az nyújtsa be a számlát a jó istennek.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 27)

_



Továbbá ettől még a homoszexualitás akkor is egy betegség marad amely szaporodás képtelenséget és meddőséget takar, ergo arra hivatott hogy mint evolúciós vakvágány kihaljon. Ez egy biológiai kérdés és nem személyes jellegű. Akinek nem tetszik a biológia az nyújtsa be a számlát a jó istennek. 

Kattints a kibontásához...

_*Kedves Aer.,* álljunk meg egypillanatra. 

*A nök életüknek csak egy igen-pici szakaszában képesek fogamzásra!!!*
Ezért sok helyen komolyan foglalkoznak a nök azzal a gondolattal, hogy a "menopause" után
megváltoztatják a nemi hovatartozásukat. *Sok kulturkörben ez teljesen napirenden van.*

Azonkivül vedd kérlek figyelembe, *hogy rengeteg nö és férfi létezik *akik "természettöl fogva"
képtelenek a szaporodásra. Szerintem 80 kilo felett már egy müvészet normális koituszhoz juni!

Nem kezdheted itt az embereket kilok és párzásra valo alkalmatlanság miatt degeneráltnak nevezni!

Egyébbként az International Olympic Committee (IOC) már 2000 ota nem folytat *sex-TÜV-öt *(nemi technikai ellenörzést) a sportversenyek elött, mert kimutatot, hogy attol, hogy valaki nem 100%-osan nö még messze nem jelenti azt, hogy jobb eredményekre képes.

Utalok itt az idén Berlinben megrendezet Athletikai Világbajnokságra ahol kiderült, hogy a középtávfutás nyertese, a Del-Afrikai Caster Semenya egy XY-nö, és mégsem vették vissza tölle az aranyérmet.







Àlltalánossan: 
*A férfiak közötti különbbség sokkal nagyobb mint a férfiak és a nök közötti különbbség! *
Ez egy tény!

Ez csak azért nem tünik fell, mert állandoan egy szürés (raszter) folyik a nemek közötti szétválasztás érdekében.

*A férfi és a nö közötti átmenet nem ugrásszerü hanem folyamatos! *
*A nemiség egy kulturális kategoria!*

Ahogy már Simone de Beauvoir megmondta: "Mi nem nönek születünk, hanem nöt csinálnak belöllünk!" Hasonlo megállapitásokat találhatsz Karinthy Frigyesnél és, és és...

*Azért használunk két NEM-et, hogy az egyik NEM a másikat uralhassa! *
*Ez az egyetlen oka annak, hogy a nemek között különbbségeket teszünk! *

Ezt mondhatnám kevésbé drasztikussan is: 
*A NEM az egy szociális osztályozorendszer ami a hierarchizáltak számára, *
*a források igénybevételének egy megcsonkitott hozzáférését szabályozza.*

Gondolom ezt nem kell példákkal erösgetnem egy emancipátios-küzdelemben levö korban..


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 27)

Ne haragudj de nem értem.
Egy "faji variáns" (legyen bármilyen az a paraméter), vagy képes a génjei tovább örökítésére vagy nem. A homoszexualitás fogalma pontosan abban áll hogy erre képtelen mert *csak* a saját neméhez vonzódik.

Ezen felül ne haragudj de nem díjazom hogy folyamatosan szociális problémát próbálsz ebből a kérdésből csinálni amikor én kizárólag biológiailag nyilatkozok a dologról.
A homoszexuális ember épp olyan mint bármely másik ember, mert a szexuális beállítottsága lévén nem lesz se rosszabb se jobb.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 27)

> Egy "faji variáns" (legyen bármilyen az a paraméter), vagy képes a génjei tovább örökítésére vagy nem. A homoszexualitás fogalma pontosan abban áll hogy erre képtelen mert *csak* a saját neméhez vonzódik.


 *Kedves Aer.*

En csak azt látom, hogy te "lényeket" *akik nem tudnak szaporodni nem veszed emberszámba.
*Ez több okbol kifolyolag is egy hiba.

Ahogy emlitettem* egy nö az életének csak igen pici hányadán alkalmas a fogamzásra.
*Természetesen vannak kivételek, akik 12 gyereket is a világrahoznak, minden bizonnyal kényszerböl,
mert nem tudom elképzelni, hogy egy kellemes állapot lenne 10 éven keresztül mint egy pok a 
világban kovályogni. Egy egyébbként 50 kg-os nö állapotossan 75-kg-ra is felfulyodhat..

Ezt csak a te és a pápaöméltoságának a féjében jelenti az "élet célját".

En megprobáltam itt a problémát szélesebben diskurálni és rámutattam, hogy nem minden magömlés,
hoz létre uj életet, legyen az egy vagina, a saját vagy a barátod kezének dörzsölése által kiváltva.

A nök minden honapban egyszer, *évente több mint 50-szer *megszabadulnak a petesejtüktöl, sokszor kinos görcsök közepette. Egy egészséges férfi életében annyi spermát produkál, hogy *a világ valamenyi nöjét *teherbe tudná ejteni. 
Mégis a legtöbbnek csak egy gyereke van. Most mit gondolsz hova lett a hiányzo többlet? 

Összefoglalom: 
A termékenységgel az emberiségnek csak egy igen pici hányada van megálldva.
Vegyük Magyarországot ahol a szaporodás már évtizedek ota (ha nem negativ) ugy 1% körül van.
Tehát 100-bol 99 ember vagy biologiailag nem tud, vagy anyagilag nem engedheti meg magának
a szaporodást. 


> Ezen felül ne haragudj de nem díjazom hogy folyamatosan szociális problémát próbálsz ebből a kérdésből csinálni amikor én kizárólag biológiailag nyilatkozok a dologról.



Te csinálsz a dologbol egy szociális problémát mert *te választod szét az embereket nemekre,
*te mondod meg, hogy *az "igazi embernek"* gyereket kell hozznia a világra, függetlenül attol, hogy
ez a szándékukba van vagy nincs, hogy képesek rá vagy sem.

Nemcsak az az inpotens akinek nem áll fel, hanem az is akinek nincsenek életképes spermája.
Ezenkivül a kefélésen kivül van egy csomo más utja a szaporodásnak, elég csak ha a mesterséges
megtermékenyitést emlitem. Az állattartásban ez már régota az esetek többségét jelenti.

Hogy tetszik nekünk vagy nem, biztos lehetsz benne, hogy egy-két évszázad és a gyerekek
lombikba fognak a világrajönni. 

Apropo, *a génjét meg mindenki képes továbbani az öröklödéshez*, függetlenül attol, hogy 
hogy a neje vagy a spermabank alkalmazottja segiti öt az ejaculatiohoz, vagy a penisz helyett
a doktorbácsi pipettával helyezi a méhedbe a megtermékenyitett petesejtet.

A legrosszabb esetben klonoztatja magát.

Kár, hogy a szexualitás problemáját, minden eröfeszitésem ellenére, csak ilyen "keskenysávos" 
formában vagy hajlando diskurálni. 







Lilo Wanders, közkedvelt TV-moderator, a "Wahre Liebe" cimü müsor vezetöje.
Transvesztit, *egy gyerek apja *az elsö (vegyes)házasságábol.


----------



## oliyboty (2009 December 27)

Látom megint jól témában vagytok............

(Igaz, nem látogatom valami sokszor a topicot, sőt..., de már annyira elvesztettem a fonalat, hogy elölről fogom megint olvasni van egy olyan érzésem...) 

Itt is: Boldog Karit mindenkinek utólag!kiss


----------



## ppsk (2009 December 28)

Gyak. off meglátás: szerintem ez a téma ezerszer jobban illik az evolúciós topikba, mint ide, szóval lehet nem lenne hülyeség ott folytatni a beszélgetést...

Kedves Ernoe!
A South Park az egyik kedvenc "rajzfilmem" - bár a hozzászólásodból kitetszik, s tökéletesen osztom véleményedet - ez a sorozat több annál. Az általad említett másik két sorozatot (Simpsonék, Americans Dad) egyáltalán, vagy nem kellő mértékben ismerem. Én még a Family Guy szoktam nézni, bár az egy kicsit más kategória, de azon is jókat lehet derülni (persze csak akkor ha vevő vagy az ilyen fajta poénokra)
Szerintem a South Park alkotói nem ateisták. Jó, az amerikai vallási fundamentalistákhoz képest persze hogy ateisták (hozzájuk képest én is az vagyok...). 
Amúgy csak azért kértem, hogy nézd meg (újra) a részt, mert a végén elhangzik Gólem nővér szájából egy nagyon fontos monológ: "*én csak szeretném normálisan/átlagosan élni az életem, de maguk egész héten mást sem csináltak, csak kihangsúlyozták a másságom!!!!* " (nem szószerinti idézet, de a lényeg ez alapján is leszűrhető...). Ezen gondolkodj el, és javaslom gondolkodjon el minden "jogvédő", mielőtt cselekszik anélkül, hogy valaki is megkérte volna, hogy cselekedjen.
Kenny ha jól emlékszem "csak" az 5-6. évadig halálozik el minden részben (illetve néhány részben alapból nincs is benne, mert meghalt, továbbá néhány részben csak részlegesen van jelen, mert Cartman megitta kakaóval a ahmvait így belekerült Cartmanbe, akinek így látomásai lesznek). De utána már nem hal meg  Kula bá az ünnepi kaki, szeretik és szeret mindenkit, beleértve tehát téged is... kiss

Ernoe, ha az emberi szaporulatot vizsgálod, meg ha úgy általában mint fajt vizsgálod, akkor sose a mai állapotból indulj ki, mert ez egy max 30-40 éve fennáló tulajdonságok, amelyek (jelen állás szerint) az emberiség kipusztulását fogják eredményezni. Sokkal inkább az ősközösségi állapotokat vedd figyelembe. Amennyiben a demográfiai adatokat akarod elemzni, mint azt bizonyára te is nagyon jól tudod, 4 fázis/szakasz különböztethető meg. A 4. (esetleg 5.) szakaszba az emberiség minimális hányada lépett be. A maradék 80% (de inkább 90%) még mindig a 2-3. szakaszban van. Szóval semmiképp se ebből a jóléti villamosszékből indulj ki, amiben jelenleg mi magyarok is ülünk.

Semenya példája nem pédátlan, ugyanakkor nem tartom pozitívnak azt a döntést, hogy egyáltalán indulhatott egy ilyen versenyen. Egy női versenyen indult??? Igen. Ő nő??? Nem. Akkor miről beszélünk??? Egyértelmű, hogy csalt, ha salyát hibáján kívül is és nem tehet róla. Megfelelt a versenykiírásnak, vagyis nő volt??? Nem. A válasz a kérdésre (bármilyen logikát alkalmazunk is) egyértelmű. Ő csalt. (és örülök hogy nincsenek nemek a magyar nyelvtanban, mert most bizony bajban lettem volna, hogy mit írjak az "ő" helyére... he, she, it??? inkább it, mert hogy nem she és nem he, az biztos...)


----------



## maski (2009 December 28)

Aer, Ernő! Ti tutira ismeritek egymást és szerintem az hoz Titeket igazán lázba, ha nyilvánosan is diskurálhatjátok gondolataitokat... valami ilyesmi van a dologban, nem? Bocs, ha nem.... de akkor is olyan érzésem van ;-)
Redlion! Sport, kromoszóma szerint! Egyetértek! Köszi! Csak mert ugye a fizikális felépítés számít, nem? ... s hogy ki hova sorolja magát érzelmileg... az megint más kérdés... szerintem
szuperül sikerült a topic


----------



## pitti (2009 December 28)

Ernoe írta:


> A nök minden honapban egyszer, *évente több mint 50-szer *megszabadulnak a petesejtüktöl, sokszor kinos görcsök közepette.


Ernoe, neked ez hogy jott ki matematikailag? En azota szamolok utanna, de meg mindig nem stimmel....:cici:


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 28)

Ernoe írta:


> En csak azt látom, hogy te "lényeket" *akik nem tudnak szaporodni nem veszed emberszámba.*


Látod ernoe ezért hangsúlyoztam ki kb vagy tízszer hogy az ember szexuális hovatartozása nem mond el semmit a személyiségéről, épp ahogy azon sem változtat hogy egy ember.

A beteg ember is ember, nem? Vagy neked előítéleteid vannak egy rákossal, egy aidsessel esetleg down kórossal szemben?
Mert attól még hogy tisztában vagyok vele hogy a rákos gyakorlatilag szét rohad, az aides pedig addig gyengül amíg egy egyszerű nátha meg nem öli szerintem ők is emberek, sőt!

Én a téma biológiai vonatkozásáról beszélek és ne haragudj de ebben a vonatkozásban a homoszexualitás nem lesz soha több mint egy betegség, egy a faji normához viszonyított meddő, életképtelen jelenség.

Nem az a baj hogy képtelen vagy elvonatkoztatni a szociális kérdésektől? Próbáld meg. Egy biológiai fogalomról beszélek, nem pedig akárhány millió ember "értékéről".


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 28)

maski írta:


> Aer, Ernő! Ti tutira ismeritek egymást és szerintem az hoz Titeket igazán lázba, ha nyilvánosan is diskurálhatjátok gondolataitokat... valami ilyesmi van a dologban, nem? Bocs, ha nem.... de akkor is olyan érzésem van ;-)


Ha azt nézem hogy hány topic ment már rá a "barátságunkra" szerintem nem vagy képben =]

Egyébként nem tudom miért hozna az bárkit lázba hogy a haverjával netes fórumokon vitatkozik.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 28)

> Én kifejezetten gusztustalan xar sorozatnak tartom, Kula bácsival egyetemben


 *Kedves Redlion*

Vannak filmek amik idegen nyelven teljesen elveszitik a mondanivalojukat. 
A magyar szinkronizálást nem ismerem de a német és az angol verzio utolérhetetlenül jo. 

*A szokimondás, a konventiokkal valo szakitás megengedi a nézönek a világot egy *
*tabumentes szemszögböl megtekinteni.*



> Az hát, mondvacsinált. Úgy sajnálom szegény digókat hogy nincs nagyobb problémájuk,


Szerintem most nem arra válaszolsz amiröl beszéltünk. 

En azt firtatom, hogy az ember nem választhato olyan egyszerüen szét két csoportra mint férfi és nö 
hanem az átmenetek folyékonyak. Es ha ezt mégis megtesszük akkor igazságtalanságot követünk
el sok más embertársunkkal mert ez a felosztás csak az anyagi forrásoknak, elöjogoknak a birtoklására
lett kitalálva. Ennek valoban semmi köze sincs a gyerekcsináláshoz.


> Szerintem az a degenerált dolog, hogy állandóan a testnyilások eredendő kiválasztó tevékenységével, és a túlsúlyosok rosszizű emlegetésével jössz. Megmászás művészete,


A cimzett nem én vagyok. A kedves Aer. szortirozza az embereket aszerint, hogy tudnak-e vagy sem.
A homoszekszualisak szerinte "nem tudnak szaporodni" és *ezért az "evolutio szemétdobjára" valoak.*

En csak azért emlitettem meg a kövéreket és a megcsonkult embereket mert azoknak a csoportja akik
az álltala "normális pozban" valo szexualitásra nem képesek sokkal nagyobb. 


> Tény, hogy bezony elvenném az érmet ettől a még se nem nő, se nem férfitől. És induljon a kromoszóma-neme szerint odavalóban.


Látszik, hogy nem olvastad el azt a beirásomat ahol azt taglalom, hogy a nemek között nincs határozott
válaszvonal.

A sportolo egész életében nöként élt és ezért nem veheted el ezt a státuszt tölle.
Az hogy egy születése ota jelenlevö mirigy a testében több testosteront produkál nem jelent többet mint egy
gyorsuszo számára orjási lábfejel rendelkezni. Ez az ö kincse, az élet adta elöny.

*Az Y-chromoszomának tulajdonképpen semi jelentösége sincsen azon kivül, hogy a férfiaknak*
*szörös a fülük!*

A tesztoszteron menyisége a férfiaknál nagyobb és ez szabályozza a másodlagos nemi-jellemzök kifejlödését
mint a szakál és izom. 

Ezek szerint az ázsiai nök nem indulhatnának europai nökkel egy csoprtban mert az egyik borotválja a lábát
a másik nem. Az egyik nagyobbra nö a másik nem!







A penisz, a legfeltünöbb szerv csak arra jo, hogy állva is vizelhessünk, mert a megtermékenyitéshez pici
penisszel is lehetséges ha besegit a doktorbácsi egy pipettával.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 28)

*Kedves ppsk*

A kreationizmus amerikában olyan veszélyes mértékeket vett fel ami az ország (világ) jövöjét tudja veszélyeztetni. 
Amerika technologiailag a legfeljettebb ország a világon, ha ott elölép egy "fáradság" akkor visszamehetünk a fára.
Szoval ezért aktiválják magukat tudosok és müvészek és magukat nyiltan beismerik egy világnézethez.
Ilyen beismerö nyilvános levelek léteznek. Ennyit erröl.




> én csak szeretném normálisan/átlagosan élni az életem, de maguk egész héten mást sem csináltak, csak kihangsúlyozták a másságom!!!! "


Teljesen egyetértek veled és pont ez az ami miatt a filmet szeretem mert *ott nemcsak az egészséges gyerekkel szurnak ki *hanem a tolokocsist is lelökik a lépcsön, ami csak az elsö pillanatban gonoszabb mint az elsö eset.




> Semenya példája nem pédátlan, ugyanakkor nem tartom pozitívnak azt a döntést, hogy egyáltalán indulhatott egy ilyen versenyen.


En nem látom a dolgot olyan tragikusan, valobszinüleg te sem ha egy picit jobban belegondolsz. Irtam már, hogy 2000 ota nincs már az IOC-nél *szexualis-TÜV és* annak megvan az oka. 

A legtöbb gyerek nem tudja mi van vele, "Te azok közé tartozol akiknek nem lehet gyereke" és kész. Sajnálom a nöt, hogy sokan undoritoan beszélnek rolla. 

Egy szkandál volt már az is, hogy amikor gyözött Berlinben *a nézök nem is tapsoltak.*

Szerintetek melyik rendezvényen kellet volna neki indulnia? A vakok, süketek, vagy a tolokocsival rendelkezökén? 

Egyébbként nem futott világcsucsot, Számtalan XX-chromoszomás nö futott már jobb eredményt (dopping nélkül is).


----------



## Naska (2009 December 28)

*Vagy az igazság kicsi és dagadt, hosszú és sovány, vagy csak a tükör görbe...*

*Kedves Ernő! Kedves Aerensiniac!* És a megszólítás sorrendjét megfordítva is, hogy senki egoja ne sérüljön!
Szeretem azokat a témákat, amiről az emberek csak suttogva beszélnek. Természetesen, nem a pletykákra gondolok, hanem az erkölcs, a társadalmi gyakorlat, a szemérem, a neveltetés által kirekesztett, az "erről társaságban nem illik beszélni" tartalmakra. Ami körül nagy a hallgatás, az deformálódik, az félelmetessé, misztikussá, tabuvá válik az emberek szemében. Beszélni mindenről lehet -szerintem a legintimebb kérdésekről is -megfelelő közegben-, de főleg megfelelő stílusban.
Amikor megláttam az alapvetően általatok jegyzett topicokat, kimondottam megörültem neki. A nyitottság a modern kultúra része. Amikor pedig beleolvastam, akkor becsapva éreztem magam,hazudtak nekem. A topic címe azt ígérte, hogy közügyről lesz szó, amiről ritkán beszélünk őszintén. Helyette két (több) művelt ember párharcát lehet nyomon követni a tudományos, a biológiai és a filozófiai érvek útján egészen a csűrés-csavarásig. Kit érdekel már itt a téma? Az ego a "közszolgálati" szándék elé került. Nem figyel érzékenységre, nem tiszteli mások hitét. Nem vagyok vallásos, de elfogadom a másként gondolkodást. A katolikus templomban leveszem a kalapom, a zsidóban felteszem. Ez a topic a tolerancia nevében jött létre, azon tolerancia nevében, amely a CanadaHun sajátja. És pont ezt az azonosulást sérti meg a kettőtök kapcsolata, a topicba betévedők érzelmeinek semmibe vétele.
A meggyőzés alapvető eszköze az érzelmekre való hatás. De azok az érzelmek, melyek az elkülönüléshez vezetnek -"Csak ilyen ne legyek"-felkiáltással- az nem az ügyet szogálja. Csak azzal tudok erősen azonosulni, csak azoknak a gondolataival tudok azonosulni, akik számomra szimpatikusak. De nem tudnak rám hatni azok, akiknek a személyét képtelen vagyok elfogadni. 
Kazinczy szerint: " A stílus maga az ember!" Én pedig elborzadva látom, hogy ilyen fontos témákat hogyan tesz hiteltelenné, hogy ismeretét nem célként, hanem eszközként használja két nagytudású Hozzászóló. A témából kard, dárda és fegyver lesz, nem pedig tanítás vagy minta. És elhiteti azt a hamis képet, hogy nemcsak az rossz, ha valaki a szexualítás "kényes" témáiról beszél, hanem maga az ember is az, aki felveti. Ezáltal több kárt okoztok, mint hasznot.
A moderátori tisztség nem erősíti a véleményem, de az igen, hogy a CanadaHun állandó tagja vagyok, és ezt a topicot nekem (is) nyitottátok. Köszönöm, ilyen formában nem kérek belőle!
*Naska*


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 28)

> Ernoe, neked ez hogy jott ki matematikailag? En azota szamolok utanna, de meg mindig nem stimmel....


*Hallo Pitti*, Köszi a figyelmességet. kiss

Tulajdonképpen csak azt akartam ecsetelni, hogy *csak egy egész pici idöszak az amikor *egy nö szaporodásra képes. A megérett petesejt megtermékenyüesére maximum 12-24 ora áll a rendelkezésre. 

Ha a nö átlagéletkorát 80 évre teszem és a nemileg akiv éveit ugy 20 évre akkor vamali olyasmi jön ki, hogy egy nö életének kevesebb mint 0,001%-ában temékenyülhet meg. 

Tehát egy XY-nöt, vagy egy homoszexualis személyt kiközösiteni az emberi voltálbol *mert nem "képes" szaporodni* egy borzasztoan nagy hiba. 

*Végülis az ember több mint egy keltetögép.*


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 28)

> A beteg ember is ember, nem?


 *Kedves Aer.*

Sokmindenben egyetértünk de hidd el, hogy *egy minöségi különbbség van a között*, hogy én a homoszexualitást, az intersexualitást mint *természetes phänoment *akzeptálom vagy pedig azért nem ülldözöm öket mert "nagyvonalu" vagyok.

Es itt azt hiszem, a South Park-kon keresztül ppsk-val nagyobb párhuzamba vagyok mind veled.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 28)

> Amikor pedig beleolvastam, akkor becsapva éreztem magam,hazudtak nekem. A topic címe azt ígérte, hogy közügyről lesz szó, amiről ritkán beszélünk őszintén. Helyette két (több) művelt ember párharcát lehet nyomon követni a tudományos, a biológiai és a filozófiai érvek útján egészen a csűrés-csavarásig. Kit érdekel már itt a téma?


*Kedves Naska*

*En nem vagyok föállásban témavezetö.* En itt csk megpenditek gondolatokat amit vagy felkap a topik olvasoja vagy nem. Sokszor bánt is, de nem vagyok egyedül, mindenki érezte már azt, hogy a gondolatait átugorják és a fáradsága nem lel viszhangra. 

Ezért örülök és megtisztelö a számomra ha valaki, ritkánlátott, hozzászol a témához ami per pillanat bennünket foglalkoztat. Köszi. 



> És pont ezt az azonosulást sérti meg a kettőtök kapcsolata, a topicba betévedők érzelmeinek semmibe vétele.


Kétségkivül az Aer. és köztem a multban elöálltak feszültségek de ugyérzem az utobbi idöben ezt jol kordába tudjuk tartani. 

Az internet egy virtuális világ még akkor is ha élö emberek vannak mögötte. 
Különösen egy kevésbé moderált topik ad alkalmat arra, hogy egy önfejlödést megfigyelhessük. 

Szerintem ami itt lezajlik az egy minievolutio. kiss


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 28)

> A cimzett nem én vagyok. A kedves Aer. szortirozza az embereket aszerint, hogy tudnak-e vagy sem.
> A homoszekszualisak szerinte "nem tudnak szaporodni" és *ezért az "evolutio szemétdobjára" valoak.*


Kedves ernoe, akár mennyire próbálod drámaira fordítani ezt a dolgot, nevetséges. Az hogy én mit mondok vagy gondolok, esetleg hogy szerintem ki hova való már ennél jelentéktelenebb nem is lehetne.
Nem egészen vagyok képes belátni hogy TE aki az evolúciót hangoztatod mindenfelé a vallások felett hogy hogy nem vagy képes felfogni azt az egyszerű tényt hogy a meddő ergo szaporodás képtelen gének kihalnak.

Nem csak a homoszexuálisoknál kedves ernoe és nem csak a kövéreknél. Aki/ami képtelen a szaporodásra az egyszerűen nem fog és ez ilyen egyszerű. Dráma és személyi jogok meg vén asszony kórus és fekete zászló nélkül fognak eltűnni az "evolúció szemétdobján" ahogy fogalmaztál.



Ernoe írta:


> Sokmindenben egyetértünk de hidd el, hogy *egy minöségi különbbség van a között*, hogy én a homoszexualitást, az intersexualitást mint *természetes phänoment *akzeptálom vagy pedig azért nem ülldözöm öket mert "nagyvonalu" vagyok.



Ez úton is köszöni neked a világ összes orvosilag betegnek nyilvánított embere, hogy nagyvonalúan nem üldözöd őket kedves ernoe. Ugyanis most pont ezt írtad le hogy a beteg embereket csak nagyvonalúságból nem üldözik az egészséges társaik.

Már bocs, de ezt talán rendezd el önmagadban, én semmilyen kényszert nem érzek a homoszexuálisok üldözésére, ellenben nem is tekintem őket kivételnek a biológiai szabályok alól mit azt jó magad teszed.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 28)

Naska írta:


> *Kedves Ernő! Kedves Aerensiniac!* És a megszólítás sorrendjét megfordítva is, hogy senki egoja ne sérüljön!
> Szeretem azokat a témákat, amiről az emberek csak suttogva beszélnek. Természetesen, nem a pletykákra gondolok, hanem az erkölcs, a társadalmi gyakorlat, a szemérem, a neveltetés által kirekesztett, az "erről társaságban nem illik beszélni" tartalmakra. Ami körül nagy a hallgatás, az deformálódik, az félelmetessé, misztikussá, tabuvá válik az emberek szemében. Beszélni mindenről lehet -szerintem a legintimebb kérdésekről is -megfelelő közegben-, de főleg megfelelő stílusban.
> Amikor megláttam az alapvetően általatok jegyzett topicokat, kimondottam megörültem neki. A nyitottság a modern kultúra része. Amikor pedig beleolvastam, akkor becsapva éreztem magam,hazudtak nekem. A topic címe azt ígérte, hogy közügyről lesz szó, amiről ritkán beszélünk őszintén. Helyette két (több) művelt ember párharcát lehet nyomon követni a tudományos, a biológiai és a filozófiai érvek útján egészen a csűrés-csavarásig. Kit érdekel már itt a téma? Az ego a "közszolgálati" szándék elé került. Nem figyel érzékenységre, nem tiszteli mások hitét. Nem vagyok vallásos, de elfogadom a másként gondolkodást. A katolikus templomban leveszem a kalapom, a zsidóban felteszem. Ez a topic a tolerancia nevében jött létre, azon tolerancia nevében, amely a CanadaHun sajátja. És pont ezt az azonosulást sérti meg a kettőtök kapcsolata, a topicba betévedők érzelmeinek semmibe vétele.
> A meggyőzés alapvető eszköze az érzelmekre való hatás. De azok az érzelmek, melyek az elkülönüléshez vezetnek -"Csak ilyen ne legyek"-felkiáltással- az nem az ügyet szogálja. Csak azzal tudok erősen azonosulni, csak azoknak a gondolataival tudok azonosulni, akik számomra szimpatikusak. De nem tudnak rám hatni azok, akiknek a személyét képtelen vagyok elfogadni.
> ...



Kedves Naska, tudod a témát illetően a jó pofizást nem feltétlen tartom előnyösnek.

A hozzászólásod bár első ránézésre arról szól, hogy senki ne adjon okot másoknak a gyűlöletre, tulajdonképpen oda csúcsosodik ki hogy senki ne mondjon semmit ami negatív még akkor se ha igaz, mert az megbánthat egyeseket.

Aki képes elfogadni ön-ön magát az képes átlépni a kritikán is vagy az alaptalan mocskolódáson és hiszem hogy ebben a topicban egyikből sincs egy szál se, ugyanis nem egyesek farok méretén élcelődünk hanem tényszerű dolgokról beszélgetünk.

Szeretném hinni hogy minden homoszexuális tisztában van vele hogy a szexualitása egy rendellenes dolog és *ezt képes is egyben elfogadni önmagában*, hiszen ha úgy csinál valamit hogy közben gyűlöli magát érte akkor ott nem a világgal van a probléma mint ahogy azt te sejteted Naska hanem az önértékeléssel.

Én egy rossz szót nem szóltam a homoszexuálisokra. Aki ettől függetlenül mégis úgy érzi hogy a lelkiismeretébe gázoltam az szerintem gondolja át hogy mennyire képes elfogadni ön-ön magát, jót és rosszat egyaránt.

A másik lehetőség hogy elkönyvelhet egy akadékoskodó kis p*csnek. Nem haragszom érte, hiszen az ő nézőpontjából ez tökéletesen igaz és fedi a valóságot.


----------



## kálmán.ildi (2009 December 28)

ppsk írta:


> ""Másordszor: Ernoe, említed a műtéteket. Abba nem gondoltál még bele, hogy a szülők esetleg a gyermeküket szeretnék védeni??? Mert gondolj csak bele: tegyük fel, nem történik meg a műtét, a gyerek szépen elkezd cseperedni, aztán tizenévesen hazajön, felteszi a nagykérdést, hogy akkor én most mi vagyok, hiszen van ez is meg a is???? Akkor mit mondanál neki??? Akkor és ott (11-13 évesen ) nem várhatod el a gyerektől, hogy döntsön, fiú vagy lány akar-e lenni? Esetleg egyik sem vagy mindkettő?? "
> 
> Kedves ppsk!
> A munkám során sajnos találkoztam olyan esettel, hogy mind a "kettő" volt a gyereknek.
> ...


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 28)

*Kedves Aer.*

Mégegyszer beteszem amit irtam:
"Sokmindenben egyetértünk de hidd el, hogy *egy minöségi különbbség van a között*, hogy én a homoszexualitást, az intersexualitást mint *természetes phänoment *akzeptálom vagy pedig azért nem ülldözöm öket mert "nagyvonalu" vagyok."

Direkt ugy fogalmaztam, hogy ne legyen sértö, nem értem miért tekered ki a szavaimat. 

Az igazság, hogy én ebben a topikban megpenditettem egy csomo dolgot amin érdemes lenne elgondolkodnunk.
Az önkielégités ténye, a szexualisan relevans idö egy ember életében, a nemek szerinti feloszlás modja és a szükségszerüségének a kétségbevonása, a hermafroditaság, a nöi ejaculatio........ mindezeket csak azért, hogy belássuk, hogy *a homoszexualitás, de még a kétfejüség szem számit betegségnek!*

Szerintem egy betegség az az ami ugy hirtelen egy "egészséges állapotban" ránktör, kinoz és esetleg a halába visz.
Sziámi ikrek, törpék, orjások, nyulajkuak, hermafroditák.... azok nem betegek azok "olyan emberek"! 

Egy ember aki elvesztette a szemevilágát az nem beteg , egy homoszexualis nem beteg!

Az "átlag" az nem jelenti azt, hogy mindenkinek "olyannak kell lennie", hanem azt, hogy a legtöbb olyan.
Azonkivül *hol van elöirva, hogy az embernek szaporodnia kell?* Semmi sincs nekünk elöirva! 

Vegyük észre, hogy vége a kommunizmusnak, az ötéves terveknek, a Pápának sem hisz vakon a hivö!

Hogy is volt: Egy szakácsot két évig kezeltek sárgasággal mire kiderült, hogy kinai. 



> hogy a meddő ergo *szaporodás képtelen gének kihalnak*............
> Nem csak a homoszexuálisoknál kedves ernoe és nem csak a kövéreknél. *Aki/ami képtelen a szaporodásra az* egyszerűen nem fog és ez ilyen egyszerű. Dráma és személyi jogok meg vén asszony kórus és fekete zászló nélkül fognak eltűnni az "evolúció szemétdobján" ahogy fogalmaztál.


Kérdezem ezredszer, honnan veszed, hogy egy homoszexualis automatikusan *inpotens, vagy magtalan*? 
Vagy csak akarod, hogy meggyözzön valaki az ellenkezöjéröl? kiss

Es ha az lenne akkor mi van? 

Lehet, hogy te az életcélodnak tartod a géneid reprodukálását a másikat pedig nem zavarja ha kihal vele a "családfa." 
Hol van itt a probléma? 

En biztos vagyok benne, hogy a világ nem fog összedölni ha néhányan lemondanak a szülöi örömökröl.

Az emberiségnek sem kell aggodnia a kihalástol, per pillanat a tulnépesedés fenyeget bennünket 
és ha a másik végletbe kerülnénk még mindig van egy csomo más ut az egyensuly visszaállitásához. kiss


----------



## Naska (2009 December 28)

*Aerensiniac !*

Merem remélni, hogy nemcsak írsz, hanem olvasol is! Én azokról a témákról, amikről válaszodban beszélsz egy szót sem írtam. A hozzászólásom egyetlen témája: kettőtök vetélkedése, amit károsnak ítélek meg.
Tartalmi kérdésekben nem vagyok hajlandó vitatkozni Veled, noha többmindenben nem értünk egyet.
Ugyanakkor azonban elvárom, hogy ha én megtartom az udvariasság szabályait Veled, hasonló módon tedd Te is. Ha a vulgáris kifejezéseidet a törlési határidődön belül nem távolítod el, kénytelen leszek Melittát, mint a topocot felügyelő moderátort kérni a teljes véleményed törlésére. Köszönöm megértésed!

*Naska*


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 28)

*Kedves Kálmán.ildi*

Örülök, hogy nem hagyja mindenki rám az "ördög ügyvédének" a szerepét. Köszi. kiss

Direkt felütöttem egy régi lexikont, 1911 vagy 1915-be irodott és már ott áll: 
hogy "*a döntés problematikus mert elöször a serdülö korban mutatkozik igazán mi dominál*"


----------



## pitti (2009 December 28)

Naska írta:


> *Aerensiniac !*
> 
> Merem remélni, hogy nemcsak írsz, hanem olvasol is! Én azokról a témákról, amikről válaszodban beszélsz egy szót sem írtam. A hozzászólásom egyetlen témája: kettőtök vetélkedése, amit károsnak ítélek meg.
> Tartalmi kérdésekben nem vagyok hajlandó vitatkozni Veled, noha többmindenben nem értünk egyet.
> ...


Naska, mar az elozo beirasodat sem tudtam hova tenni, ez meg tenyleg osszezavart...:5:



> A moderátori tisztség nem erősíti a véleményem, de az igen, hogy a CanadaHun állandó tagja vagyok, és ezt a topicot nekem (is) nyitottátok. Köszönöm, ilyen formában nem kérek belőle!


Nem ertem , hogy akkor minek irtal ide?



> És pont ezt az azonosulást sérti meg a kettőtök kapcsolata, a topicba betévedők érzelmeinek semmibe vétele.


Enezest, ezt hogy erted? Miert kellene mindenkinek az erzelmere tekintettel lenni egy beszelgetes soran. Tok mindegy hogy mi a velemenyem a 6-milliard emberbol valakit hetszentseg, hogy serteni fog.
Akkor fogjuk vissza az ujjunkat a billentyutol es bamuljuk az ures kepernyot?


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 28)

Ernoe írta:


> Kérdezem ezredszer, honnan veszed, hogy egy homoszexualis automatikusan *inpotens, vagy magtalan*?
> Vagy csak akarod, hogy meggyözzön valaki az ellenkezöjéröl? kiss


Kedves ernoe ha továbbra is hülyének szándékozod tetetni magad akkor menj fel privátba ahogy azt tőlem kérted lévén most megint csak az indulatokat szítod.

Ha neked két azonos nemű ember szexuális kapcsolatából gyerek születik akkor szólj, addig légyszíves ne forgasd ki a szavaim.



> Szerintem egy betegség az az ami ugy hirtelen egy "egészséges állapotban" ránktör, kinoz és esetleg a halába visz.
> Sziámi ikrek, törpék, orjások, nyulajkuak, hermafroditák.... azok nem betegek azok "olyan emberek"!
> 
> Egy ember aki elvesztette a szemevilágát az nem beteg , egy homoszexualis nem beteg!


Tudod mi érdekes? Például az hogy az orvos tudomány minden felsorolt példádat rendellenességként tartja számon és gyógyítani próbálja és akkor a minden gonosz kútfejét, a plasztikai műtéteket nem is említettük ahol pont ezeket akarják eltüntetni az emberek.

Elég furcsa egy dolog ez természetes jellemzők esetében nem? Ja de várj, ezek rendellenességek.
Logic fail... :<



> Azonkivül *hol van elöirva, hogy az embernek szaporodnia kell?* Semmi sincs nekünk elöirva!


Persze szexuális késztetés az van mi ernoe, tehát a szaporodás ösztöne az nem gond, csak maga szaporodás, ugye?

Engedelmeddel erre már nem mondok semmit, csak talán annyit hogy kezd aláírásgyűjtésbe azért hogy a férfiaknak is legyen joga gyereket szülni. Akkor már Brian élete és Monty Python kapcsán meg is adtuk azt a komolyságot amivel a hozzászólásod jellemezni lehet.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 28)

Naska írta:


> *Aerensiniac !*
> 
> Merem remélni, hogy nemcsak írsz, hanem olvasol is! Én azokról a témákról, amikről válaszodban beszélsz egy szót sem írtam. A hozzászólásom egyetlen témája: kettőtök vetélkedése, amit károsnak ítélek meg.


Köszönjük, kérdezd meg a moderátorokat hogy én ezt hányszor jeleztem már. Komolyan. Csak a poén kedvéért kérdezd meg őket. Meg fogsz lepődni.

Engedelmeddel a hozzászólásod további részére nem reagálok, mert személyeskedéssé fajulna a dolog, azonban tudom ajánlani hogy ha a topic nem érdekel tartalmilag, továbbá a stílusát is kifogásolod akkor ne itt töltsd az idődet.

A hozzászólásom marad. A szavaimért a felelősséget vállalom mint azt mindig is tettem.


----------



## mjsztalent (2009 December 28)

Helló!

Láttam egy filmet a közelmúltban ami nagyon idevág, ajánlanám figyelmetekbe.
Persze csak éhgyomorra , 
<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZtfhD70eaS4&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZtfhD70eaS4&hl=en_GB&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>

de lehet ez csak olaj a tűzre


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 28)

mjsztalent írta:


> de lehet ez csak olaj a tűzre


Egyáltalán nem, jót röhögtem rajta és remek példának tartom.
Ilyen egy ember aki nem fél önagát adni és remek kontraszt azokkal szemben akik még attól is vérszemet kapnak ha azt mondják nekik hogy a szexuális vágyaik nem éppen normálisak.

A komédiától eltekintve: Ilyen egy igazi, életvidám homoszexuális.


----------



## mjsztalent (2009 December 28)

Hallod a népszerűséghajhászás közben azért rengeteg viszásságal találkoztam a filmben ami nem is nagyon tetszett és megmondom őszintén , hogy én eszt a filmet nem tudom hova tenni , mivel valójában prédának veti oda a homoszekszuálisokat és ezért nem éppen egy "védőoltás " számukra.
De ha már belekaptam kissé a témába általad csak még annyit erről , hogy valszeg nem kell nyilvánosságot adni a pásztoróráknak se hetero se homo oldalon.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 28)

Természetesen, de nem is erre gondolok. Sokkal inkább arra hogy a film egy olyan embert helyez főszerepbe akinek annyira nincs önkritikája hogy megengedhet magának bármit, nem fog miatta szégyenérzetet érezni.

Persze a film az alapvetően ezt a hülyeség által próbálja bemutatni, de ha jobban megnézed akkor van ott valami amiről millióan példát vehetnének az önbecsülés, önelfogadás témakörökben.

Ezt leszámítva persze a film nem több mint egy polgár pukkasztó attrakció amiben összeszedték az összes olyan csicsát amivel az emberek szeretik magukat áltatni. Aztán a film mindezt látványosan a levegőbe dobja és megmutatja hogy még annyi sincs mögötte hogy azt semminek nevezhessük.

Görbe tükör


----------



## Melitta (2009 December 28)

Velemenyem szerint a tema tullepte hatarait.


----------

